# Trovati un bravo ragazzo, trovati una brava ragazza



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*

Brunetta,come diceva uno dei miei capi,ognuno di noi è figlio dei suoi tempi.Una volta l'importante era essere il primo...oggi l'ultimo...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta,come diceva uno dei miei capi,ognuno di noi è figlio dei suoi tempi.Una volta l'importante era essere il primo...oggi l'ultimo...:rotfl:



Quindi la brava ragazza è la vergine?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi la brava ragazza è la vergine?


La brava ragazza,è quella onesta e sincera.


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

Io ero un bravo ragazzo e ho trovato una brava ragazza


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


una persona affidabile, seria, con cui costruire delle basi solide per affrontare le difficoltà che inevitabilmente la vita ti mette davanti.

è ancora il consiglio di mio padre.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Io*



ivanl ha detto:


> Io ero un bravo ragazzo e ho trovato una brava ragazza


Io ero un bravo ragazzo,pieno di ideali positivi,di sogni e di speranze,poi le donne hanno approfittato di me,mi hanno deviato,contaminato,stuprato psicologicamente,e mi sono perso....!Poi mi son ritrovato..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La brava ragazza,è quella onesta e sincera.


Ed è ancora un criterio di scelta e a quale posto?
Chiedo a tutti.


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero un bravo ragazzo,pieno di ideali positivi,di sogni e di speranze,poi le donne hanno approfittato di me,mi hanno deviato,contaminato,stuprato psicologicamente,e mi sono perso....!Poi mi son ritrovato..


Io ho avuto il culo di beccare subito quella giusta, invece. Quindi tutte queste belle esperienze me le sono perse


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed è ancora un criterio di scelta e a quale posto?
> Chiedo a tutti.


Dovrebbe esserlo,e per me l'onestà intellettuale è al primo posto.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed è ancora un criterio di scelta e a quale posto?
> Chiedo a tutti.


ma assolutamente il primo, l essere un bravo ragazzo


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrebbe esserlo,e per me l'onestà intellettuale è al primo posto.


*QUOTO IN MAIUSCOLO, IN GRASSETTO E IN ROSSO.*


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Io*



ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il culo di beccare subito quella giusta, invece. Quindi tutte queste belle esperienze me le sono perse


Io ho avuto il tuo stesso culo,ma essendo all'epoca un emerita gran testa di cazzo,selvaggio e esaltato,mi sono beccato dopo le "belle"esperienze che così belle poi non sono...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> *QUOTO IN MAIUSCOLO, IN GRASSETTO E IN ROSSO.*


Si,io sono stronzo e dichiaro di esserlo,e tu sai chi sono....:up:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,io sono stronzo e dichiaro di esserlo,e tu sai chi sono....:up:


esatto. io voglio questo, e te lo dico, se mi prendi per quello che sono bene altrimenti sei libero di trovare qualcun altr* che ti dia quello che cerchi..


è inutile mistificarsi, tanto poi quello che sei esce sempre fuori.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> *QUOTO IN MAIUSCOLO, IN GRASSETTO E IN ROSSO.*


Ho letto la tua firma....!
 Se é vero che ero un ribelle....se ci credevo un pò...a questo sporco tuo ricatto io,io non mi piegherò...:up:


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. io voglio questo, e te lo dico, se mi prendi per quello che sono bene altrimenti sei libero di trovare qualcun altr* che ti dia quello che cerchi..
> 
> 
> è inutile mistificarsi, tanto poi quello che sei esce sempre fuori.


La cosa da evitare assolutamente e' pensare di poter cambiare l'altr*, nel caso quel che si vede non corrisponde esattamente all'ideale. Ti fai solo del male.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto. io voglio questo, e te lo dico, se mi prendi per quello che sono bene altrimenti sei libero di trovare qualcun altr* che ti dia quello che cerchi..
> 
> 
> è inutile mistificarsi, tanto poi quello che sei esce sempre fuori.


E si a me non esce ,si vede proprio....


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua firma....!
> Se é vero che ero un ribelle....se ci credevo un pò...a questo sporco tuo ricatto io,io non mi piegherò...:up:


morire va bene, ma non per te... ti lascerò alla tua follia, di crederti bella, di crederti mia....

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua firma....!
> Se é vero che ero un ribelle....se ci credevo un pò...a questo sporco tuo ricatto io,io non mi piegherò...:up:


Morire qui....


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Morire qui....


I'm very sorcina :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

L'amore per l'amore,se non è carità...vale più del tuo corpo che prima o poi brucierà....!Ma ragazzi come si nota la differenza fra i sorcini forumisti e gli altri,spessore,profondità,povere teste di cazzo....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

E torno sui miei passi sì è inevitabile....

Apriamo un thread  "Renato"


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore per l'amore,se non è carità...vale più del tuo corpo che prima o poi_* brucierà*_....!Ma ragazzi come si nota la differenza fra is orcini foprumisti e gli altri,spessore,profondità,povere teste di cazzo....


:scared:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'amore per l'amore,se non è carità...vale più del tuo corpo che prima o poi brucierà....!Ma ragazzi come si nota la differenza fra i sorcini forumisti e gli altri,spessore,profondità,povere teste di cazzo....


..che strano esisto anche io, sotto al tuo stesso tetto.. quello che siamo noi, è un letto ormai disfatto..

senza più un avvenire, senza più dignità, con il veleno nel cuore, nella meschinità..

morire qui sotto gli occhi tuoi, e dimostrarti che hai vinto ormai..

questi eravamo io e lui   la sentivo a loop :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> :scared:


Ivanl...quando scrivo de renato...sti cazzi la forma...cerca di capire...il mio primo amore.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E torno sui miei passi sì è inevitabile....
> 
> Apriamo un thread  "Renato"


sìììììììììììì

:sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ivanl...quando scrivo de renato...sti cazzi la forma...cerca di capire...il mio primo amore.


pure il mio.

:carneval:


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

BABBA BIA quanto siete teròni...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> BABBA BIA quanto siete teròni...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

SACRILEGIO!!

promessa di matrimonio infranta, mi dispiace. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> SACRILEGIO!!
> 
> promessa di matrimonio infranta, mi dispiace. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh, si; visto quanto sono nordico io


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> pure il mio.
> 
> :carneval:


Io ci ho fatto l'esame di quinta elementare....:rotfl:tutti a scrivere di pertini e del papa...io ho imboccato con renato...!Avere 10 anni,essere fan di renato,in semiperiferia a roma,nell'80, non era facile...qualche pizza e del frocio me lo son beccato......sempre a testa alta e sempre renato...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh, si; visto quanto sono nordico io


no per Renato, sti cazzi del "terroni", sono abituata  sono romana e napoletana d'adozione..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> BABBA BIA quanto siete teròni...


Veramente sono milanese.Aprirei anche un thread  Enzo (Jannacci)


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sono milanese.Aprirei anche un thread  Enzo (Jannacci)


E io su Pino daniele...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci ho fatto l'esame di quinta elementare....:rotfl:tutti a scrivere di pertini e del papa...io ho imboccato con renato...!Avere 10 anni,essere fan di renato,in semiperiferia a roma,nell'80, non era facile...qualche pizza e del frocio me lo son beccato......sempre a testa alta e sempre renato...


lo so ci credo...:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no per Renato, sti cazzi del "terroni", sono abituata  sono romana e napoletana d'adozione..


vabbe', ma non sentivi i metallica? 
Facciamo che quando tu metti Renato, io mi metto le cuffie per ascoltare Beethoven


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E io su Pino daniele...


sìììììììììììììììì (vol II)


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so ci credo...:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


Avevo pure la maglietta,capelli lunghi e neri...e renato vestito in bianco e in nero nella copertina dell'album:artide antartide...uno dei più belli....


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> vabbe', ma non sentivi i metallica?
> Facciamo che quando tu metti Renato, io mi metto le cuffie per ascoltare Beethoven



eh ma allora non mi stai sul pezzo... t'ho scritto che io spazio dai System of a Down alla classica.

e che Renato è il mio primo amore, sono figlia di sorcini, i miei andavano al Teatro Tenda 

ho visto TUTTI i concerti di Zero da quando avevo 15 anni.

e mo ho messo Amore dopo amore, oh.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sono milanese.Aprirei anche un thread  Enzo (Jannacci)


Un genio! Da milanese spero amerai questo film 
[video=youtube;2a8SqHw2ZBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a8SqHw2ZBs[/video]


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma allora non mi stai sul pezzo... t'ho scritto che io spazio dai System of a Down alla classica.
> 
> e che Renato è il mio primo amore, sono figlia di sorcini, i miei andavano al Teatro Tenda
> 
> ...


nessuno e' perfetto :kiss:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo pure la maglietta,capelli lunghi e neri...e renato vestito in bianco e in nero nella copertina dell'album:artide antartide...uno dei più belli....


concordo... :up:

insieme a Icaro e Erozero è uno dei miei preferiti..


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E io su Pino daniele...


e io su De Gregori...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nessuno e' perfetto :kiss:


ahò :incazzato: ma come osi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

casomai il contrario, lo dovrei dire io di te :ar:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Io su Gigi D'Alessio.
E tutti muti.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> concordo... :up:
> 
> insieme a Icaro e Erozero è uno dei miei preferiti..


Sno molto legato all'album doppio  VIA TAGLIMENTO, ZERO dell 87,e a LEONI SI NASCE...:rotfl::rotfl: la canzone "per non essere così"....guarda quella è la mia canzone....


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ahò :incazzato: ma come osi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> casomai il contrario, lo dovrei dire io di te :ar:


ma io quello intendevo


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io su Gigi D'Alessio.
> E tutti muti.


Ma vaffanculo dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma chi cazzo è?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io su Gigi D'Alessio.
> E tutti muti.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sno molto legato all'album doppio  VIA TAGLIMENTO, ZERO dell 87,e a LEONI SI NASCE...:rotfl::rotfl: la canzone "per non essere così"....guarda quella è la mia canzone....


la mia è Morire qui. non so se s'era capito 

comunque pure Galeotto fu il canotto, ne vogliamo parlà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma chi cazzo è?:rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi fare alterare!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> la mia è Morire qui. non so se s'era capito
> 
> comunque pure Galeotto fu il canotto, ne vogliamo parlà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Remo un pò io remi un pò tu......:rotfl:da piccolo l'adoravo,anche spiaggie e navigare...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Remo un pò io remi un pò tu......:rotfl:da piccolo l'adoravo,anche spiaggie e navigare...



perchè questa???? MITO.

[video=youtube;uH-CTIfJMJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH-CTIfJMJs[/video]


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

*SCUSA BRUNETTA*

t'abbiamo svaccato il treddì....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*CIoè*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi fare alterare!!!


Cioè,massimo rispetto:rotfl:,noi parlamo de renato,de pino,ferrari,lamborghini,e tu imbocchi con gigino il neomelodico...na fiat uno 45 es con l'impanto a gas,e il cambio a forma di cazzo e il pomello a cappella...ma te pare normale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E io su Pino daniele...


Abbracciami anima sincera, abbracciami questa sera...ho questo strano bisogno, anch'io mi vergogno
Che male c'è 
Che c'è di male ....


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè,massimo rispetto:rotfl:,noi parlamo de renato,de pino,ferrari,lamborghini,e tu imbocchi con gigino il neomelodico...na fiat uno 45 es con l'impanto a gas,e il cambio a forma di cazzo e il pomello a cappella...ma te pare normale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io a Giggino sono affezionata, ognuno ha gli scheletri nell'armadio! C'aggia fa?!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io su Gigi D'Alessio.
> E tutti muti.


Tu non lo prendi in culo abbastanza 

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non lo prendi in culo abbastanza
> 
> :rotfl:


E dire che...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu non lo prendi in culo abbastanza
> 
> :rotfl:


Ecco chiara ma dopo un'uscita del genere...posso incazzarmi della tua non presenza in questo forum?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Abbracciami anima sincera, abbracciami questa sera...ho questo strano bisogno, anch'io mi vergogno
> Che male c'è
> Che c'è di male ....


Anima...in questa vita c'è bisogno di più anima...per cancellare quello che c'è intorno all'anima....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Un genio! Da milanese spero amerai questo film
> [video=youtube;2a8SqHw2ZBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a8SqHw2ZBs[/video]


Bellissimo. E Vincenzina mi commuove sempre.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chiara ma dopo un'uscita del genere...posso incazzarmi della tua non presenza in questo forum?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chiara sa!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io a Giggino sono affezionata, ognuno ha gli scheletri nell'armadio! C'aggia fa?!


Ho capito però dai gigi d'alessio...allora vai di peppiniello di capri...:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


Avendo la mia età e abitando in un paese , il consiglio dei nonni era un obbligo e se si era di paesi vicino qualche famiglia si recava in chiesa per interrogare il parroco sulla famiglia sia del maschio e della femmina  , forse più per sapere vicissitudini e eventuali malattie nelle oloro famiglie.
Non è stato il mio caso dato che abitavamo nello stesso paese e delle rispettive famiglie si sapeva tutto , parlo degli anni 70 , il problema era quando si ci fidanzava con persone distanti li si andava alla ceca  ma qualcuno so che chiedeva sempre alla chiesa vicino.
Cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava , che erano persone morigerate ,che non avevano fatto casini certo che quelle leggere non è che sono rimaste nubili o quelli che erano donnaioli  e scapestrati lo sono rimasti , per i nostri figli ora rimane solo la conoscenza diretta del partner e si spera della validità dell 'altra famiglia , ma non si è più impiccioni tanto con il casino di adesso a voglia ad esse bravi , matrimoni e convivenze si vedono come finiscono , uno si augura che tutto proceda bene e se succede di prenderlo con filosofia .
A proposito hai miei tempi c'erano i dick dick e lucio battisti altra epoca si ballavano i lenti per pomiciare


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Chiara sa!


Insomma hai il culetto serioso?timidello?avulso dal contesto?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> Avendo la mia età e abitando in un paese , il consiglio dei nonni era un obbligo e se si era di paesi vicino qualche famiglia si recava in chiesa per interrogare il parroco sulla famiglia sia del maschio e della femmina  , forse più per sapere vicissitudini e eventuali malattie nelle oloro famiglie.
> Non è stato il mio caso dato che abitavamo nello stesso paese e delle rispettive famiglie si sapeva tutto , parlo degli anni 70 , il problema era quando si ci fidanzava con persone distanti li si andava alla ceca  ma qualcuno so che chiedeva sempre alla chiesa vicino.
> Cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava , che erano persone morigerate ,che non avevano fatto casini certo che quelle leggere non è che sono rimaste nubili o quelli che erano donnaioli  e scapestrati lo sono rimasti , per i nostri figli ora rimane solo la conoscenza diretta del partner e si spera della validità dell 'altra famiglia , ma non si è più impiccioni tanto con il casino di adesso a voglia ad esse bravi , matrimoni e convivenze si vedono come finiscono , uno si augura che tutto proceda bene e se succede di prenderlo con filosofia .
> A proposito hai miei tempi c'erano i dick dick e lucio battisti altra epoca si ballavano i lenti per pomiciare


Sempre meglio de gigino d'alessio,che ha la sua unica fortuna nel culo della tatangelo...notevole per davvero...


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma hai il culetto serioso?timidello?avulso dal contesto?


Timidissimo.

:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Sto cominciando a pensare che le canzoni sono la vera letteratura popolare e che se non si condividono le canzoni non si condivide la cultura sentimentale.
E chi non condivide i nostri valori sentimentali non è la persona per noi.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Aò*



Nicka ha detto:


> Timidissimo.
> 
> :rotfl:


Oggi mi sono quasi innammorato de chiara...cazzo che uscita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a pensare che le canzoni sono la vera letteratura popolare e che se non si condividono le canzoni non si condivide la cultura sentimentale.
> E chi non condivide i nostri valori sentimentali non è la persona per noi.



mi alzerei in piedi per farti l'applauso, ma sono in ufficio.

devo trovare un marito sorcino..


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Timidissimo.
> 
> :rotfl:


E si...pure lui se rotto ercà de gigino...ma mario merola te piace?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mi alzerei in piedi per farti l'applauso, ma sono in ufficio.
> 
> devo trovare un marito sorcino..


Pure un amante...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito però dai gigi d'alessio...allora vai di peppiniello di capri...:rotfl:


Lascia stare che anche loro hanno detto, magari per sbaglio, cose.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia stare che anche loro hanno detto, magari per sbaglio, cose.


Si e che non sono state capite...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e per fortuna...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure un amante...:rotfl:


eh me sà che c'hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a pensare che le canzoni sono la vera letteratura popolare e che se non si condividono le canzoni non si condivide la cultura sentimentale.
> E chi non condivide i nostri valori sentimentali non è la persona per noi.


VERITA' assoluta.:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> eh me sà che c'hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma ornello,oltre ad ornella,che ascolta?teresa de sio?branduardi?squallor?lando fiorini?masini?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ornello,oltre ad ornella,che ascolta?teresa de sio?branduardi?squallor?lando fiorini?masini?:rotfl::rotfl:


metal e rock come me  maiden, acdc, soad, pink floyd.. no ce sta :up:

solo che odia Renato 

quindi me serve un amante solo sorcino :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

:up:





Fantastica ha detto:


> VERITA' assoluta.:up:


Per questo ho usato l'indicativo :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Cheeeeee*



banshee ha detto:


> metal e rock come me  maiden, acdc, soad, pink floyd.. no ce sta :up:
> 
> solo che odia Renato
> 
> quindi me serve un amante solo sorcino :rotfl::rotfl:


Odia pure renato?Porca managgia quella vac............nooooooooooooooo!No vabbp banshee ma a sto punto è colpa tua,ma porca troia....:rotfl:ma a questo non gli basta er cane...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odia pure renato?Porca managgia quella vac............nooooooooooooooo!No vabbp banshee ma a sto punto è colpa tua,ma porca troia....:rotfl:ma a questo non gli basta er cane...



io non te lo volevo dire in effetti.......

te prego clà tiette che c'ho il collega davanti. ti prego 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...pure lui se rotto ercà de gigino...ma mario merola te piace?:rotfl:


Te ne dovrei far sentire alcune...
Non mi capisci...


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odia pure renato?Porca managgia quella vac............nooooooooooooooo!No vabbp banshee ma a sto punto è colpa tua,ma porca troia....:rotfl:ma a questo non gli basta er cane...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
c'hai ragione su tutta la linea


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a pensare che le canzoni sono la vera letteratura popolare e che se non si condividono le canzoni non si condivide la cultura sentimentale.
> E chi non condivide i nostri valori sentimentali non è la persona per noi.


Quoto.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> c'hai ragione su tutta la linea


tu pure non sopporti Renato!! non dargli ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Noooooooooooo*



banshee ha detto:


> io non te lo volevo dire in effetti.......
> 
> te prego clà tiette che c'ho il collega davanti. ti prego
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Noooo non me posso tenè...non ce riesco porca di quella svota tombini della marini...ma come cazzo se fa?ma porca puttana eva...questo non vede un cazzo....se legge la gazzetta a roma,tifa milan...e odia renato,ma con chi cazzo stai con galliani? stai con nico fidenco?pippo franco?no guarda questo nn dovevi farmelo,passa tutto,passa che non te guarda er culo,passa che se fa le pippe sul milan,che scambia buck con te....ma renato no...RENATO PROPRIO NO....non po esse,non deve essè...e non sarà....devo fare qualcosa per ornello....nè possibile,ma i genitori sanno de sto ragazzo?ha fratelli sorelle?no tocca aiutarlo e sopprimerlo a questo...ma non si può...questo a roma tifa milan e odia renato...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> c'hai ragione su tutta la linea


Ivanl io conto su di te,adesso te devi dà na svegliata,adesso torna a casa,fai la valigia,prendi un treno per roma...adesso basta.Aò...ma scherzamo?


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

A me è sempre piaciuto lui, anche se è più bravo come autore che come cantante... questa è la sua a cui sono più legato 
[video=youtube;qjUdwxlZDDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjUdwxlZDDU[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Per questo ho usato l'indicativo :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Brunetta*

Chiudi sti 3d che oggi me bannano,oggi è il giorno giusto.....


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo non me posso tenè...non ce riesco porca di quella svota tombini della marini...ma come cazzo se fa?ma porca puttana eva...questo non vede un cazzo...*.se legge la gazzetta a roma,tifa milan...e odia renato,ma con chi cazzo stai con galliani?* stai con nico fidenco?pippo franco?no guarda questo nn dovevi farmelo,passa tutto,passa che non te guarda er culo,passa che se fa le pippe sul milan,che scambia buck con te....ma renato no...RENATO PROPRIO NO....non po esse,non deve essè...e non sarà....devo fare qualcosa per ornello....nè possibile,ma i genitori sanno de sto ragazzo?ha fratelli sorelle?no tocca aiutarlo e sopprimerlo a questo...ma non si può...questo a roma tifa milan e odia renato...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Portami via...guarda che oggi finisce male...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo non me posso tenè...non ce riesco porca di quella svota tombini della marini...ma come cazzo se fa?ma porca puttana eva...questo non vede un cazzo....se legge la gazzetta a roma,tifa milan...e odia renato,ma con chi cazzo stai con galliani? stai con nico fidenco?pippo franco?no guarda questo nn dovevi farmelo,passa tutto,passa che non te guarda er culo,passa che se fa le pippe sul milan,che scambia buck con te....ma renato no...RENATO PROPRIO NO....non po esse,non deve essè...e non sarà....devo fare qualcosa per ornello....nè possibile,ma i genitori sanno de sto ragazzo?ha fratelli sorelle?no tocca aiutarlo e sopprimerlo a questo...ma non si può...questo a roma tifa milan e odia renato...


vabbè ma che me frega che non gli piace Renato, io me lo sento per cavoli miei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi non scambia il cane per me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non esiste il cane tra l'altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e non se fa le pippe sulla gazzetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei il solito esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A me è sempre piaciuto lui, anche se è più bravo come autore che come cantante... questa è la sua a cui sono più legato
> [video=youtube;qjUdwxlZDDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjUdwxlZDDU[/video]


Sai che la musica non è originale, vero?


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non glielo dovevo dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non pensavo la prendesse così :rotfl::rotfl: a Roma gli anti renato ce ne stanno tanti...


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Portami via...guarda che oggi finisce male...


oscu' ma che ce voi fa... tocca a sopportà, nun ce so più i romani de 'na vorta


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma che me frega che non gli piace Renato, io me lo sento per cavoli miei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi non scambia il cane per me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non esiste il cane tra l'altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e non se fa le pippe sulla gazzetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei il solito esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E gira con i 45 giri della VANONI in machina,fa le sgommate ai semafori....con il poster di ornella sul lunotto...io ho bisogno di assentarmi da questo posto...


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ivanl io conto su di te,adesso te devi dà na svegliata,adesso torna a casa,fai la valigia,prendi un treno per roma...adesso basta.Aò...ma scherzamo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai che la musica non è originale, vero?


si certo è francese se non sbaglio... ma sai quando in una canzone ti sembra di rivivere esattamente? Non solo il testo, ma tutto... musica parole interpretazione, tutto che si collega perfettamente a un tuo momento della vita.


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma che me frega che non gli piace Renato, io me lo sento per cavoli miei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi non scambia il cane per me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non esiste il cane tra l'altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e non se fa le pippe sulla gazzetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei il solito esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io comunque non e' vero non lo sopporto...non mi verrebbe mai di ascoltarlo di iniziativa, diciamo. Non e' che scappo


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si certo è francese se non sbaglio... ma sai quando in una canzone ti sembra di rivivere esattamente? Non solo il testo, ma tutto... musica parole interpretazione, tutto che si collega perfettamente a un tuo momento della vita.


Capisco! (Ma io sono una purista, odio le cover.)


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ancora li stai?ti devi da sbrigare,ti scrivo in privato il mio numero,ti vengo a prendere PERSONALMENTE ALLA STAZIONE TERMINI.Mo basta,prima che me bannano devo risolve sto casino....non è accettabile,dai smonta e vattene a casa che t'aspetto,poi dalla stazione fai fare a me. Ta'ccompogno io....e no,a tutto c'è un limite,sto cazzo de galliani...me stato sempre sui coglioni sempre...dai tempi de marsiglia....


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ragazzi*

Ok,ho chiesto un permesso,sto uscendo,vado alla croce rossa,poi alla stazione.Ciao a tutti.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ho chiesto un permesso,sto uscendo,vado alla croce rossa,poi alla stazione.Ciao a tutti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meno male che t'avevo detto "tiette"

oh io non la vedo così tragica, Renato Zero generalmente non piace molto agli uomini 

è più tragica la squadra di calcio....


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meno male che t'avevo detto "tiette"
> 
> oh io non la vedo così tragica, Renato Zero generalmente non piace molto agli uomini
> 
> è più tragica la squadra di calcio....


Ma tiette de che?Ma te rendi conto?questo se vanta della vanoni e odia renato?ma i genitori che dicono?ma lui è consapevole?o è assente?ma ti riconosce?sai che sei la donna e non la mamma?vabbè...mi stanno accompagnando alla croce rossa...a più tardi,vengo con ivanl.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tiette de che?Ma te rendi conto?questo se vanta della vanoni e odia renato?ma i genitori che dicono?ma lui è consapevole?o è assente?ma ti riconosce?sai che sei la donna e non la mamma?vabbè...mi stanno accompagnando alla croce rossa...a più tardi,vengo con ivanl.


vabbè, ve devo aspettà qui o a casa? 
 venite già mangiati?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè, ve devo aspettà qui o a casa?
> venite già mangiati?


Si,venimo spogliati....e belli in tiro....


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,venimo spogliati....e belli in tiro....


dai hai fatto un casino come al solito sul treddì di Brunetta, andiamo di là :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed è ancora un criterio di scelta e a quale posto?
> Chiedo a tutti.


Al primo posto!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


No, io nemmeno prima e si che avevo la nonna materna che quando avevo 15 anni sognava di accasarmi col figlio di un medico :rotfl::rotfl:Che era taaannttooooo un bravo ragazzo ( era vero peraltro ) :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero un bravo ragazzo,pieno di ideali positivi,di sogni e di speranze,poi le donne hanno approfittato di me,mi hanno deviato,contaminato,stuprato psicologicamente,e mi sono perso....!Poi mi son ritrovato..


Sseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :carneval:


Tutto vero


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E gira con i 45 giri della VANONI in machina,fa le sgommate ai semafori....con il poster di ornella sul lunotto...io ho bisogno di assentarmi da questo posto...


Che ne dici di questa Ornella?
Non si può vedere su youtube
Il buonsenso

l'amore è uno stato mentale  
direi quasi confusionale  
non è una lotta tra il bene e il male  
è una faccenda molto più banale  

l'amore è uno stato mentale  
è un'illusione paradossale  
è come una realtà virtuale  
non c'è motivo logico per starci male  

lo devi vivere con ironia  
come si dice "con filosofia"  
non certo come qualcosa  
che ti strappa il cuore e te lo butta via  

perchè l'amore è uno stato mentale  
ti tiene sveglio ma non è vitale  
è come un saggio che fa la morale  
predico bene ma razzolo male  

perchè non sono certo cosi seria  
anch'io conosco la materia  
e mi rimangio tutto quello che penso  
quello che ho detto dall'alto del buonsenso  

e so soltanto che  
io ti voglio  
io ti voglio  
non mi importa dell'orgoglio  
voglio solo stare meglio  
e non mi va di sopportare  
un'esistenza senza mai volare  

io ti voglio  
io ti voglio  
questa volta non mi sbaglio  
un abbraccio può bastare  
te ne prego non andare via  
inventa una bugia  

ma tanto so che la notte mi pensi  
e che mi sogni  

ah l'amore è uno stato mentale  
ti fa l'effetto di un medicinale  
bisogna leggere il manuale  
usare con cautela che se no è fatale  

io per esempio quando mi assale  
sono malata maniacale  
sono malata di scompenso  
e non funzionanano le cellule del buonsenso  

e so soltanto che  
adesso so di certo che  
io ti voglio  
io ti voglio  
non mi importa dell'orgoglio  
voglio solo stare meglio  
e che l'amore che mi hai dato  
non mi basta per riprender fiato  

io ti voglio  
io ti voglio  
e se fosse anche uno sbaglio  
val la pena di tentare di lottare  
di volare via di usar la fantasia  
io posso correre il rischio di amare  
e di morire  

l'amore è uno stato mentale


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, io nemmeno prima e si che avevo la nonna materna che quando avevo 15 anni sognava di accasarmi col figlio di un medico :rotfl::rotfl:Che era taaannttooooo un bravo ragazzo ( era vero peraltro ) :rotfl:


Sono certa che avesse ragione la nonna.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> BABBA BIA quanto siete teròni...


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono certa che avesse ragione la nonna.


Ma sicuramente era un bravissimo ragazzo lui , io no  Mia nonna era un mito nella sua me te aveva accasato tutte e 4 le nipoti, oh ce ne fosse stata una che ha realizzato il suo sogno !


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io su Gigi D'Alessio.
> E tutti muti.


Oh madonna !!!! Ma davero davero !!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh madonna !!!! Ma davero davero !!


E si....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo. E Vincenzina mi commuove sempre.


Stupenda davvero !!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma allora non mi stai sul pezzo... t'ho scritto che io spazio dai System of a Down alla classica.
> 
> e che Renato è il mio primo amore, sono figlia di sorcini, i miei andavano al Teatro Tenda
> 
> ...


io ho pure tutti i CD...


----------



## Bender (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il culo di beccare subito quella giusta, invece. Quindi tutte queste belle esperienze me le sono perse


invece sei uno dei pochi fortunati,non credo che quelle siano belle esperienze. devi essere fiero della tua storia perchè è proprio da favola, e diventano sempre più rare


----------



## Bender (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero un bravo ragazzo,pieno di ideali positivi,di sogni e di speranze,poi le donne hanno approfittato di me,mi hanno deviato,contaminato,stuprato psicologicamente,e mi sono perso....!*Poi mi son ritrovato*..


ma come ti sei ritrovato
sicuramente diverso, e dirai che è stata la tua fortuna, ma qualcosa però hai peso per strada


----------



## Bender (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il tuo stesso culo,ma essendo all'epoca un emerita gran testa di cazzo,selvaggio e esaltato,mi sono beccato dopo le "belle"esperienze che così belle poi non sono...


preparati a un bombardamento di MP
mi devi raccontare di come hai perso la brava ragazza e anche di come l'hai incontrata


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


Sono domande solo apparentemente semplici.
I nonni intendevano con questa affermazione una cosa ben precisa, intendevano che si mettessero da parte bizzarre pretese di amore reciproco (perchè bizzarre appunto erano considerate all' epoca) e si cercasse una persona invece affidabile, in salute, un buon partito insomma, per fare una famiglia e dei figli, la stabilità come valore assoluto.
Oggi queste considerazioni fanno sorridere. Non solo non sappiamo dare una definizione aggiornata di bravo o brava ma nemmeno cerchiamo le persone sulla base delle loro caratteristiche, ci mettiamo insieme semplicemente perchè le persone ci sembrano interessanti o ci piacciono.
La scala di riferimento dei valori sociali è mutata, noi con essa e tendiamo a cercare persone che facciano la nostra felicità in base ad altre caratteristiche, si accennava prima all' onestà intellettuale, ma io direi anche al grado di cultura, all' intelligenza e alla simpatia.
Resta da capire se questo nuovo sistema ci renda più felici dei nostri avi, cosa niente affatto scontata, non perchè io condivida un modo arcaico di intendere i rapporti di coppia ma solo perchè l'evidenza dei fatti non avvalora la tesi che una maggiore libertà e disinvoltura ci abbia resi più felici.

Personalmente io ero certamente un "bravo ragazzo"  e mi sono alla fine messo con una che non era considerata una "brava ragazza" anzi...  ma il nostro amore in fondo poi è durato.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> invece sei uno dei pochi fortunati,non credo che quelle siano belle esperienze. devi essere fiero della tua storia perchè è proprio da favola, e diventano sempre più rare


Dipende.  Le esperienze sono importanti.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stupenda davvero !!!!


Legata al film è ancora meglio!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*sI*



Bender ha detto:


> preparati a un bombardamento di MP
> mi devi raccontare di come hai perso la brava ragazza e anche di come l'hai incontrata


Ho fatto un cosa molto stupida,senza rendermi conto di averla fatta,e quando nonostante tutto è tornata sono stato ancora più stupido a fare lo splendido andando via con il mio orgoglio del cazzo.Un


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


Io credo che tutti cerchino di seguire il consiglio, vuoi anche solo per una sorta di quieto vivere...
Chi ce lo fa fare di cercare per forza la persona più stronza del circondario?
Non ce lo fa fare nessuno...e infatti non la cerchiamo, tutt'al più la troviamo...ed è lì che poi si prendono delle decisioni.

Una brava persona per me è una persona sulla quale puoi contare, onesta, che si mostra per quello che è, privatamente e pubblicamente. Questo include anche i difetti, che quelli li abbiamo tutti.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?



secondo me è un consiglio che più che altro viene dato in contrapposizione a qualcos'altro, tipo ad es. al Michelaccio, che mangia beve e non fa un cazzo, vale a dire un esempio di vita da evitare


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ci pensavo ieri sera.

che vuol dire "brav*".. dipende. da quello che vuoi, quello che cerchi.

nell'accezione dei nostri nonni (e dei genitori ancora forse) bravo si intende: serio, lavoratore, stabile, con cui costruire una famiglia, senza grilli per la testa, che ti sta vicino e via dicendo.

ma se non vuoi costruire una famiglia? o se sei una persona che magari nelle difficoltà economiche o pratiche se la cava da sola, cos'è "bravo"? qual è il bravo giusto per ognuno?

forse dovremmo prima conoscerci  prima di scegliere qualcuno...


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci pensavo ieri sera.
> 
> che vuol dire "brav*".. dipende. da quello che vuoi, quello che cerchi.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto: questo è poco ma sicuro.

Dici che il consiglio migliore possa in realtà essere "Scegliti una persona affine"?
Ma questo bene o male è quello che facciamo o tentiamo di fare, salvo poi scontare alcune cose se ci intestardiamo su chi non lo è...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Dici che il consiglio migliore possa in realtà essere "Scegliti una persona affine"?
> Ma questo bene o male è quello che facciamo o tentiamo di fare, salvo poi scontare alcune cose se ci intestardiamo su chi non lo è...


COsa intendi per affine?


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Dici che il consiglio migliore possa in realtà essere *"Scegliti una persona affine"*?
> Ma questo bene o male è quello che facciamo o tentiamo di fare, salvo poi scontare alcune cose se ci intestardiamo su chi non lo è...



sì, penso di sì. 

il problema è che magari tu stesso (io parlo per me eh?) sei una persona.. non so come dirlo. 

io sono inquieta ok? lo sono di natura. sono una ragazza inquieta, sempre accesa, non mi spengo mai, penso sempre, non mi placo mai :rotfl:

qual è il "bravo" per me? quello che lavora, non dilapida lo stipendio al videopoker o a troie, e GAC, ok, ma poi? com è il "bravo" per me... la persona calma e tranquilla che contiene il mio modo di essere? o quello che mi viene dietro? o quello che è peggio di me e mi costringe ad essere io quella contenitiva...


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa intendi per affine?


Affine per me è chi ti completa.
Una persona affine non è uguale a te, semplicemente ti somiglia, che è cosa molto diversa.
Se tu hai un difettaccio maledetto dall'altra parte c'è chi lo sa gestire, magari perchè allo stesso modo ha un difettaccio maledetto che sai gestire tu.
E quel difettaccio maledetto mica lo sanno gestire tutti, anzi.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Affine per me è chi ti completa.
> Una persona affine non è uguale a te, semplicemente ti somiglia, che è cosa molto diversa.
> Se tu hai un difettaccio maledetto dall'altra parte c'è chi lo sa gestire, magari perchè allo stesso modo ha un difettaccio maledetto che sai gestire tu.
> E quel difettaccio maledetto mica lo sanno gestire tutti, anzi.


eh. è esattamente quello che mi dico io.

si dice che gli opposti si attraggono, Fedez canta che "ma alla fine scelgono i propri simili".

ho sempre creduto che la persona "giusta" per me fosse quella opposta che mi completava. magari sbaglio, perchè magari è quella che siccome è peggio di me, capisce  e sa gestire il mio modo d'essere.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, penso di sì.
> 
> il problema è che magari tu stesso (io parlo per me eh?) sei una persona.. non so come dirlo.
> 
> ...


Credo che in una coppia ci debbano essere delle fasi, magari in un momento sei tu quella contenuta e l'altro quello fuori di testa, il momento successivo è il contrario. 
Bisogna trovare un equilibrio in questo, altrimenti la coppia è tendenzialmente sbilanciata.
Se sei solo tu quella contenuta è un'eterna lotta, allo stesso modo se lo è solo lui, bisogna un po' compensarsi.

Sul grassetto: io mi sto zitta che la volta che ho detto una frase simile mi sono beccata delle maleparole!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh. è esattamente quello che mi dico io.
> 
> si dice che gli opposti si attraggono, Fedez canta che "ma alla fine scelgono i propri simili".
> 
> ho sempre creduto che la persona "giusta" per me fosse quella opposta che mi completava. magari sbaglio, perchè magari è quella che siccome è peggio di me, capisce  e sa gestire il mio modo d'essere.


Gli opposti si attraggono, è vero.
E si massacrano, il più delle volte.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che in una coppia ci debbano essere delle fasi, magari in un momento sei tu quella contenuta e l'altro quello fuori di testa, il momento successivo è il contrario.
> Bisogna trovare un equilibrio in questo, altrimenti la coppia è tendenzialmente sbilanciata.
> Se sei solo tu quella contenuta è un'eterna lotta, allo stesso modo se lo è solo lui, bisogna un po' compensarsi.
> 
> *Sul grassetto: io mi sto zitta che la volta che ho detto una frase simile mi sono beccata delle maleparole!!!* :carneval:


non l'ho capita :rotfl::rotfl: io intendo che nel momento in cui mi parte l'embolo, la persona che ho accanto mi segue a ruota


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*

Ecco avete c'entrato il punto.Ho sempre cercato una simile a me...forse è meglio una affine...


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

tendenzialmente, si dovrebbe essere complementari.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non l'ho capita :rotfl::rotfl: io intendo che nel momento in cui mi parte l'embolo, la persona che ho accanto mi segue a ruota


Lascia perdere...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lascia perdere...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco avete c'entrato il punto.Ho sempre cercato una simile a me...forse è meglio una affine...


Non è mica così semplice, proprio perchè in genere si viene attratti da qualcosa di totalmente dissimile.
Non è nemmeno così semplice accettare qualcuno di simile in quel senso...perchè tu conosci te stesso e con fatica magari ti accetti, ma chi ti dice che saresti disposto ad accettare una persona che ha dei lati "oscuri" come li puoi avere tu? Lati che magari non collimano totalmente coi tuoi ovviamente...che le cose non sono mica sempre facili!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lascia perdere...:rotfl:


ok, l'ho capita adesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: abbiate pazienza, sto a dieta e non fumo, sto un pochetto con la testa altrove


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è mica così semplice, proprio perchè in genere si viene attratti da qualcosa di totalmente dissimile.
> Non è nemmeno così semplice accettare qualcuno di simile in quel senso...perchè tu conosci te stesso e con fatica magari ti accetti, ma chi ti dice che saresti disposto ad accettare una persona che ha dei lati "oscuri" come li puoi avere tu? Lati che magari non collimano totalmente coi tuoi ovviamente...che le cose non sono mica sempre facili!


pensa che enorme culo trovare una persona che ha i tuoi stessi lati oscuri  

ma certe cose succedono solo nei filmetti americani di serie B :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa che enorme culo trovare una persona che ha i tuoi stessi lati oscuri
> 
> ma certe cose succedono solo nei filmetti americani di serie B :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ambè, quelle sono le anime gemelle...mica cotiche.
E le anime gemelle di solito percorrono sempre dei binari...e si sa, i binari tutt'al più si interrompono, ma sono sempre paralleli. Incrociarsi è un'anomalia.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, quelle sono le anime gemelle...mica cotiche.
> E le anime gemelle di solito percorrono sempre dei binari...e si sa, i binari tutt'al più si interrompono, ma sono sempre paralleli. Incrociarsi è un'anomalia.


tu dici? ciò che viene comunemente definito come "anima gemella" è qualcuno che ha i tuoi stessi lati oscuri, i tuoi stessi difetti e le tue stesse criticità?


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? ciò che viene comunemente definito come "anima gemella" è qualcuno che ha i tuoi stessi lati oscuri, i tuoi stessi difetti e le tue stesse criticità?


E' qualcuno che ha tutto questo e pure di più.
Di solito non ci si sta insieme... per ovvissime ragioni. Ci si fa male, malissimo.

Poi trovi chi ha solo i tuoi stessi lati oscuri, in quel caso esplodono bombe. Pericolo dietro l'angolo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, quelle sono le anime gemelle...mica cotiche.
> E le anime gemelle di solito percorrono sempre dei binari...e si sa, i binari tutt'al più si interrompono, ma sono sempre paralleli. Incrociarsi è un'anomalia.


Bel tempo al nord?:rotfl:a roma fa caldo....


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bel tempo al nord?:rotfl:a roma fa caldo....


Fa caldo pure qui, infatti mò ve saluto e me ne vo in piscina!!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' qualcuno che ha tutto questo e pure di più.
> Di solito non ci si sta insieme... per ovvissime ragioni. Ci si fa male, malissimo.
> 
> Poi trovi chi ha solo i tuoi stessi lati oscuri, in quel caso esplodono bombe. Pericolo dietro l'angolo.


sì, già provato  già fatto, già sperimentato e già fatta malissimo..


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, già provato  già fatto, già sperimentato e già fatta malissimo..


Siamo in due...

Pussa via stramba anima gemella!!!  Scansati!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo in due...
> 
> Pussa via stramba anima gemella!!!  Scansati!!


Vado pur eio in piscina,ottimo nuotatore,e se c'è un trampolino...non esco più....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo in due...
> 
> Pussa via stramba anima gemella!!!  Scansati!!


quando capirò che vuol dire per me "bravo ragazzo" ve lo farò sapere..

per ora sono un po' confusa


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vado pur eio in piscina,ottimo nuotatore,e se c'è un trampolino...non esco più....:rotfl::rotfl:


No, trampolino no, ma idromassaggio sì!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, trampolino no, ma idromassaggio sì!


Idromassaggio?da pijanculo furente.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è un consiglio che più che altro viene dato in contrapposizione a qualcos'altro, tipo ad es. al Michelaccio, che mangia beve e non fa un cazzo, vale a dire un esempio di vita da evitare


Esatto, sì.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quando capirò che vuol dire per me "bravo ragazzo" ve lo farò sapere..
> 
> per ora sono un po' confusa


Non credo che tu debba capire cos'è per te bravo ragazzo. Magari devi solo capire chi ti accolleresti davvero, coi pregi e difetti e con le varie paranoie.


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Idromassaggio?da pijanculo furente.


Lo faccio io, mica lo devi fare tu!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo faccio io, mica lo devi fare tu!


Io dal trampolino sono uno spettacolo,certi tuffi di culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dal trampolino sono uno spettacolo,certi tuffi di culo...:rotfl:


A BOMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo che tu debba capire cos'è per te bravo ragazzo. Magari devi solo capire chi ti accolleresti davvero, coi pregi e difetti e con le varie paranoie.


o magari è tutto più semplice e siamo sempre noi (noi come esseri umani intendo) a complicarlo..

perchè in fondo quando due si piacciono si piacciono, punto.. non è merito di niente o colpa di nessuno


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> o magari è tutto più semplice e siamo sempre noi (noi come esseri umani intendo) a complicarlo..
> 
> perchè in fondo quando due si piacciono si piacciono, punto.. non è merito di niente o colpa di nessuno


Ah sì sì...è semplicissimo.
Rovinarsi la vita, sbattere il muso, cadere, è la cosa più semplice che esista!!  
Ci metti un attimo, hai una via da seguire e sai qual è quella giusta...e ti trovi sempre la deviazioni "sì" "no"...e se vai sempre sul no poi manco ci si può lamentare!!!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sì sì...è semplicissimo.
> Rovinarsi la vita, sbattere il muso, cadere, è la cosa più semplice che esista!!
> Ci metti un attimo, hai una via da seguire e sai qual è quella giusta...e ti trovi sempre la deviazioni "sì" "no"...e se vai sempre sul no poi manco ci si può lamentare!!!


ecco, è questo il punto, perchè la persona che ci piace deve essere sempre quella che ci fa male? ma perchè?

perchè non è mai quella "brava"? ma chi l'ha detto? io è questo che cerco di capire...


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, è questo il punto, perchè la persona che ci piace deve essere sempre quella che ci fa male? ma perchè?
> 
> perchè non è mai quella "brava"? ma chi l'ha detto? io è questo che cerco di capire...


Perchè quando ti piace davvero una persona cadono le tue difese e sei più propensa a prenderlo in culo, detta in francese...


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè quando ti piace davvero una persona cadono le tue difese e sei più propensa a prenderlo in culo, detta in francese...



e ritorniamo al discorso del "bravo ragazzo". il bravo ragazzo, inteso come la persona che va bene per te, non quello dell'antitesi al fijo de na mignotta, per capirci, perchè dovrebbe farti male?


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e ritorniamo al discorso del "bravo ragazzo". il bravo ragazzo, inteso come la persona che va bene per te, non quello dell'antitesi al fijo de na mignotta, per capirci, perchè dovrebbe farti male?


non dovrebbe, infatti. Confondete il bravo ragazzo con quello che vi fa girare l'ormone.
Il bravo ragazzo (vale anche al femminile) e' quello che sta bene facendovi stare bene. Nessun sacrificio o rinuncia da nessuna delle due parti.
complementare, appunto


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non dovrebbe, infatti. Confondete il bravo ragazzo con quello che vi fa girare l'ormone.
> Il bravo ragazzo (vale anche al femminile) e' quello che sta bene facendovi stare bene. Nessun sacrificio o rinuncia da nessuna delle due parti.


no, non è assolutamente così. questa - scusa marito - è una banalizzazione da adolescenti, che chi ti fa girare l'ormone è lo stronzo della situazione, quello che non deve chiedere mai oh yeah.

il discorso sul "bravo" che intende Brunetta con questo 3d è più complesso. 
anche il mio ex è un bravo ragazzo, serio, quadrato, grandissimo lavoratore, non ha grilli per la testa, valori, bla bla, però ci siamo scannati. quindi non andava bene per me pur essendo "un bravo ragazzo".


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Insomma*

Interessante.Il bravo ragazzo non esiste,non esiste neanche quello che ti fa girare l'ormone a prescindere,potrebbe esistere il bravo ragazzo che ti fa girare l'ormone,ed è anche stronzo di suo.Ragazzi è un discorso soggettivo,fatto di chinmica,di attrazione mentale,attrazione fisica,e allora il bravo ragazzo potrebbe essere pure quelloc he ha tutto questo e ha il buon senso di capire,compredere e saper prendere la donna che sta dall'altra parte,perchè la sente,la intuisce...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante.Il bravo ragazzo non esiste,non esiste neanche quello che ti fa girare l'ormone a prescindere,potrebbe esistere il bravo ragazzo che ti fa girare l'ormone,ed è anche stronzo di suo.Ragazzi è un discorso soggettivo,fatto di chinmica,di attrazione mentale,attrazione fisica,e allora il bravo ragazzo potrebbe essere pure quelloc he ha tutto questo e ha il buon senso di capire,compredere e saper prendere la donna che sta dall'altra parte,perchè la sente,la intuisce...


Marito, tu sei un bravo ragazzo ?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marito, tu sei un bravo ragazzo ?


La domanda è:sono un bravo ragazzo per te?io non posso scrvere di essere bravo,perchè offenderei il mio lato stronzo,posso scrivere di essere onesto spesso e volentieri,cerco di esserlo sempre,magari non sempre ci riesco,ecco sono togo,a quanto sembra,ma non chiedermi cosa significa,perchè ad oggi ancora non mi è chiaro...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La domanda è:sono un bravo ragazzo per te?io non posso scrvere di essere bravo,perchè offenderei il mio lato stronzo,posso scrivere di essere onesto spesso e volentieri,cerco di esserlo sempre,magari non sempre ci riesco,ecco sono togo,a quanto sembra,ma non chiedermi cosa significa,perchè ad oggi ancora non mi è chiaro...


ma te l'ho spiegato


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non è assolutamente così. questa - scusa marito - è una banalizzazione da adolescenti, che chi ti fa girare l'ormone è lo stronzo della situazione, quello che non deve chiedere mai oh yeah.
> 
> il discorso sul "bravo" che intende Brunetta con questo 3d è più complesso.
> anche il mio ex è un bravo ragazzo, serio, quadrato, grandissimo lavoratore, non ha grilli per la testa, valori, bla bla, però ci siamo scannati. quindi non andava bene per me pur essendo "un bravo ragazzo".


Non banalizzavo cosi' tanto
Non e' che chi ti fa girare l'ormone deve essere stronzo per forza. Intendevo che, a volte, si pensa sia quell* giusto perche' ci fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco. Pero', poi non riesci a parlare di niente perche' si e' sempre in disaccordo o si ha poco in comune,a a parte l'attrazione.
Poi, io distinguerei ancora tra 'bravo' e giusto'. quasi mai, come hai perfettamente dipinto, coincidono


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non banalizzavo cosi' tanto
> Non e' che chi ti fa girare l'ormone deve essere stronzo per forza. Intendevo che, a volte, si pensa sia quell* giusto perche' ci fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco. Pero', poi non riesci a parlare di niente perche' si e' sempre in disaccordo o si ha poco in comune,a a parte l'attrazione.
> Poi, io distinguerei ancora tra 'bravo' e giusto'. quasi mai, come hai perfettamente dipinto, coincidono


no no avevo capito,  intendo che a 15 anni pensi che se senti le farfalle nello stomaco è quello giusto, poi a 30 se senti le farfalle nello stomaco capisci che forse è gastrite..


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma te l'ho spiegato


:rotfl:Ok,non omologato,con accezione positiva...bè...ci sono aggettivi più diretti...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> Non banalizzavo cosi' tanto
> Non e' che chi ti fa girare l'ormone deve essere stronzo per forza. Intendevo che, a volte, si pensa sia quell* giusto perche' ci fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco. Pero', poi non riesci a parlare di niente perche' si e' sempre in disaccordo o si ha poco in comune,a a parte l'attrazione.
> Poi, io distinguerei ancora tra 'bravo' e giusto'. quasi mai, come hai perfettamente dipinto, coincidono


Io toglierei sia bravo che giusto e scriverei affine.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma te l'ho spiegato


E tu?sei brava?


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no avevo capito,  intendo che a 15 anni pensi che se senti le farfalle nello stomaco è quello giusto, poi a 30 se senti le farfalle nello stomaco capisci che forse è gastrite..


Non essere così cinica


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non essere così cinica


no, non sono cinica, sono realista :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu?sei brava?


No ... Pe gnente (cit. Benigni ) :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ... Pe gnente (cit. Benigni ) :carneval:


Tu sei bravissima.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei bravissima.


Per certi aspetti e certe situazioni si, però resta il no di prima... in generale


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*MA*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per certi aspetti e certe situazioni si, però resta il no di prima... in generale


Ho una moglie stronza? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per certi aspetti e certe situazioni si, però resta il no di prima... in generale


sai, non riesco a crederlo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una moglie stronza? :rotfl:


ma che ne so, più che altro una che si fa i cazzi propri e se uno mette bocca sui suoi lo mena ( anche metaforicamente parlando )


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai, non riesco a crederlo


E lo so  ma va bene così


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo so  ma va bene così


il mio è un complimento ovviamente 

io sono una "brava ragazza" e ne sono molto fiera


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio è un complimento ovviamente
> 
> io sono una "brava ragazza" e ne sono molto fiera


:up:


----------



## Spot (3 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo consiglio dei nostri nonni lo consideriamo ancora?
> E cosa intendiamo per bravo e brava?


Non è roba che i miei nonni mi consigliano, per fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' qualcuno che ha tutto questo e pure di più.
> Di solito non ci si sta insieme... per ovvissime ragioni. Ci si fa male, malissimo.
> 
> Poi trovi chi ha solo i tuoi stessi lati oscuri, in quel caso esplodono bombe. Pericolo dietro l'angolo.



Compratevi una pila!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2015)

L'invito a trovare una brava persona a me pare validissimo ed era ancora più valido un tempo in cui ci si sposava giovanissimi ed era facile seguire impulsi superficiali e ritrovarsi poi con una persona senza la buona volontà di impegnarsi nella famiglia e nella relazione.
Certo nulla garantisce che la brava persona resti tale.


----------



## Spot (3 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'invito a trovare una brava persona a me pare validissimo ed era ancora più valido un tempo in cui ci si sposava giovanissimi ed era facile seguire impulsi superficiali e ritrovarsi poi con una persona senza la buona volontà di impegnarsi nella famiglia e nella relazione.
> Certo nulla garantisce che la brava persona resti tale.


Sicuramente.
Ma trovo che oggi sia meno valido, e comunque io lo accolgo con un certo fastidio.


Sul significato di bravo/a ragazzo/a... non ti saprei dire. Penso che si possa intendere, come tu hai scritto, qualcuno con la testa sulle spalle, responsabile e capace di prendere impegni.

Per quanto mi riguarda punto ad essere io la mia brava ragazza


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2015)

A volte trovo che sia anche una faccenda di culo 

(E oscuro non c'entra stavolta)


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, quelle sono le anime gemelle...mica cotiche.
> E le anime gemelle di solito percorrono sempre dei binari...e si sa, i binari tutt'al più si interrompono, ma sono sempre paralleli. Incrociarsi è un'anomalia.


vedi che sei romantica


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Ciao*



Bender ha detto:


> vedi che sei romantica


Perchè sei sparito?


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sei sparito?


ciao sono in uno studio di amministratori a loano per 2 settimane e parto la mattina e torno la sera e poi andavo a dormire perchè come ben tu sai il mio problemino logistico per arrivarci devo svegliarmi parecchio presto.
oggi dopo l'assemblea di condominio sono andato diretto al raduno settimanale del gruppo speleo e ora sono a casa


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ciao sono in uno studio di amministratori a loano per 2 settimane e parto la mattina e torno la sera e poi andavo a dormire perchè come ben tu sai il mio problemino logistico per arrivarci devo svegliarmi parecchio presto



Lo Ano?sembra un bel posto,io ci vado spesso...!Sono distrutto stanotte...


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Lo Ano*?sembra un bel posto,io ci vado spesso...!Sono distrutto stanotte...


poi te le cerchi però:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sono le stesse battutte del ragazzetto di 20 anni quello super egocentrico che punta le milf ed è un maniaco di culi


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vedi che sei romantica


Finirà che per colpa tua dirò cose che non voglio dire...e preferirei evitare...


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finirà che per colpa tua dirò cose che non voglio dire...e preferirei evitare...


guarda che non voglio provocarti, per me era solo una bella cosa quella che hai scritto, solo un po triste per certi versi


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che non voglio provocarti, per me era solo una bella cosa quella che hai scritto, solo un po triste per certi versi


Lo so che non provochi...dico solo che potrei smontarti le tue idee in due nanosecondi, ma evito!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> poi te le cerchi però:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sono le stesse battutte del ragazzetto di 20 anni quello super egocentrico che punta le milf ed è un maniaco di culi


Appunto,io sono rimasto un ragazzetto dentro,voglio venire a loANO pure io...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo Ano?sembra un bel posto,io ci vado spesso...!Sono distrutto stanotte...


A te l'enigmistica fa un baffo :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,io sono rimasto un ragazzetto dentro,voglio venire a loANO pure io...:rotfl:


il posto non è male, ma le spiagge sono cave di ghiaia almeno quelle libere, l'età media delle persone è 60 anni o più e hanno tutti fretta e sono incazzati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te l'enigmistica fa un baffo :rotfl:


Non mi reggo in piedi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi portate via?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> il posto non è male, ma le spiagge sono cave di ghiaia almeno quelle libere, l'età media delle persone è 60 anni o più e hanno tutti fretta e sono incazzati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma a 60 anni dove cazzo devi andare?tanto già stai a loANo...:rotflroprio il paese mio....insieme a CAPITONE in umbria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a 60 anni dove cazzo devi andare?tanto già stai a loANo...:rotflroprio il paese mio....insieme a CAPITONE in umbria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


veramente il ragazetto diceva anche se vai a Loano stai attento all'ano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Bender ha detto:


> veramente il ragazetto diceva anche se vai a Loano stai attento all'ano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Scontato dai.Io non sono mai scontato.E quando sono scontato è perchè voglio esserlo.


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

*Loano*

una cosa che pi piace è il lungomare con la passeggiata perfettamente rettilinea

e poi guarda questo punto per la ricarica dei telefoni solare, me ne sono accorto dopo che ho scattato la foto


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> una cosa che pi piace è il lungomare con la passeggiata perfettamente rettilinea
> View attachment 10552
> e poi guarda questo punto per la ricarica dei telefoni solare, me ne sono accorto dopo che ho scattato la fotoView attachment 10553



Che bello.Adoro la liguria,quando son stato ad imperia....son stato benissimo,quando cambierò vita,dopo l'umbria e l'emilia,anche la liguria,vendo casa a capitone e vengo a loano....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*banshee*



Bender ha detto:


> una cosa che pi piace è il lungomare con la passeggiata perfettamente rettilinea
> View attachment 10552
> e poi guarda questo punto per la ricarica dei telefoni solare, me ne sono accorto dopo che ho scattato la fotoView attachment 10553



BECCATE... loANO bello vero?te piace pija....l'autobus  a loANO?Sembra che i cittadini de loANO al conducente dell'autobus,dicono sempre:capo m'apri de dietro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> BECCATE... loANO bello vero?te piace pija....l'autobus  a loANO?Sembra che i cittadini de loANO al conducente dell'autobus,dicono sempre:capo m'apri de dietro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eppure dovrei averlo imparato, quando sono in pubblico mai aprire i post di Oscuro... Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Pero' Mattì pure te, la foto co ANO in primo piano, je servi l'assist!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Eppure dovrei averlo imparato, quando sono in pubblico mai aprire i post di Oscuro... Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Pero' Mattì pure te, la foto co ANO in primo piano, je servi l'assist!



Pare che a loANO i conducenti del bus girano giacca e cravatta sopra,nudi sotto,mocassini e calzini,sali normale e scendi a 90....ad ogni fermata t'aprono dietro,pare che mattia passa le sue giornate sui bas,ha fatto l'abbonamento intera rete....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi reggo in piedi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi portate via?


Quindi anche oggi niente shopping  devi andare a letto


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> BECCATE... loANO bello vero?te piace pija....l'autobus  a loANO?Sembra che i cittadini de loANO al conducente dell'autobus,dicono sempre:capo m'apri de dietro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei in forma oggi


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pare che a loANO i conducenti del bus girano giacca e cravatta sopra,nudi sotto,mocassini e calzini,sali normale e scendi a 90....ad ogni fermata t'aprono dietro,pare che mattia passa le sue giornate sui bas,ha fatto l'abbonamento intera rete....:rotfl:


 scendi a 90 :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> una persona affidabile, seria, con cui costruire delle basi solide per affrontare le difficoltà che inevitabilmente la vita ti mette davanti.
> 
> è ancora il consiglio di mio padre.



IL problema e' che in troppi mettono la maschera da persona perbene, quindi sempre rischioso fidarsi.

Capitato recentemente ad una figlia e non se ne fa una ragione, sembrava la persona piu' affidabile al mondo, sembrava.


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eppure dovrei averlo imparato, quando sono in pubblico mai aprire i post di Oscuro... Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Pero' Mattì pure te, la foto co ANO in primo piano, je servi l'assist!


ma io la foto l'avevo fatta al dispositivo strano, ne avevi mai visto uno così in giro, ha 4 porte usb per ricaricare quello che vuoi gratuitamente col solare, mi sono accorto dopo che avevano scrostato parte della scritta


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL problema e' che in troppi* mettono la maschera* da persona perbene, quindi sempre rischioso fidarsi.
> 
> Capitato recentemente ad una figlia e non se ne fa una ragione, sembrava la persona piu' affidabile al mondo, sembrava.


metti la maschera forse per avere una possibilià, di farti almeno conoscere e non essere scartato in partenza,perchè pensi che una volta che c'è un po più di confidenza e si ha una visione di insieme alcune cose si possano bilanciare, solo che è comunque dfficile mettersi a nudo per come si è, c'e sempre la paura di essere visti come non adeguati e lasciati e così si continua a recitare


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io la foto l'avevo fatta al dispositivo strano, ne avevi mai visto uno così in giro, ha 4 porte usb per ricaricare quello che vuoi gratuitamente col solare, mi sono accorto dopo che avevano scrostato parte della scritta


Matty non ho dubbi sulle tue intenzioni, lo so che volevi postare il dispositivo strano, ma je metti una foto cosi :rotfl: co sta scritta ANO , essu' :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL problema e' che in troppi mettono la maschera da persona perbene, quindi sempre rischioso fidarsi.
> 
> Capitato recentemente ad una figlia e non se ne fa una ragione, sembrava la persona piu' affidabile al mondo, sembrava.


Mi spiace per tua figlia  la capisco...


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

*tra poco esco...*

mi ero scordato di dirlo, settimana scorsa preso da un momento di coraggio, ho parlato con la libraia(Alessandra)
ero li che giravo tra gli scaffali che pensavo se parlargli o no, guardo in alto e vedo questo
così sono finito a parlarci a chiederle come si chiama e a finire stasera ad una apericena dove mi ha detto che ci sarebbe stata anche lei e tra poco esco e vado in un locale con una marea di altri sconosciuti, ma almeno ci sarà anche lei


----------



## disincantata (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ero scordato di dirlo, settimana scorsa preso da un momento di coraggio, ho parlato con la libraia(Alessandra)
> ero li che giravo tra gli scaffali che pensavo se parlargli o no, guardo in alto e vedo questoView attachment 10557
> così sono finito a parlarci a chiederle come si chiama e a finire stasera ad una apericena dove mi ha detto che ci sarebbe stata anche lei e tra poco esco e vado in un locale con una marea di altri sconosciuti, ma almeno ci sarà anche lei


:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ero scordato di dirlo, settimana scorsa preso da un momento di coraggio, ho parlato con la libraia(Alessandra)
> ero li che giravo tra gli scaffali che pensavo se parlargli o no, guardo in alto e vedo questoView attachment 10557
> così sono finito a parlarci a chiederle come si chiama e a finire stasera ad una apericena dove mi ha detto che ci sarebbe stata anche lei e tra poco esco e vado in un locale con una marea di altri sconosciuti, ma almeno ci sarà anche lei


Grande Matt! :up:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

Il bravo ragazzo secondo le pagine spazzatura americane tradotte dall'Huff

http://www.huffingtonpost.it/james-...-stai-con-un-bravuomo_b_7023884.html?ref=fbpr


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il bravo ragazzo secondo le pagine spazzatura americane tradotte dall'Huff
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/james-...-stai-con-un-bravuomo_b_7023884.html?ref=fbpr


:blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ero scordato di dirlo, settimana scorsa preso da un momento di coraggio, ho parlato con la libraia(Alessandra)
> ero li che giravo tra gli scaffali che pensavo se parlargli o no, guardo in alto e vedo questoView attachment 10557
> così sono finito a parlarci a chiederle come si chiama e a finire stasera ad una apericena dove mi ha detto che ci sarebbe stata anche lei e tra poco esco e vado in un locale con una marea di altri sconosciuti, ma almeno ci sarà anche lei


Bene :up:


----------



## Nicka (5 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ero scordato di dirlo, settimana scorsa preso da un momento di coraggio, ho parlato con la libraia(Alessandra)
> ero li che giravo tra gli scaffali che pensavo se parlargli o no, guardo in alto e vedo questoView attachment 10557
> così sono finito a parlarci a chiederle come si chiama e a finire stasera ad una apericena dove mi ha detto che ci sarebbe stata anche lei e tra poco esco e vado in un locale con una marea di altri sconosciuti, ma almeno ci sarà anche lei


Embé quindi?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh. è esattamente quello che mi dico io.
> 
> si dice che gli opposti si attraggono, Fedez canta che "ma alla fine scelgono i propri simili".
> 
> ho sempre creduto che la persona "giusta" per me fosse quella opposta che mi completava. magari sbaglio, perchè magari è quella che siccome è peggio di me, capisce  e sa gestire il mio modo d'essere.


Io credo che sia necessaria una base comune di valori; su questa base poi trovare il complemento alle nostre debolezze.
Lì è brava la persona: quando non usa le nostre debolezze contro di noi, ma vi supplisce.
Quando sopporta i nostri difetti e cerca di farci pesare meno i suoi.
Quando c'è, a prescindere dal fatto che la situazione sia comoda o meno.
Quando sa mettersi da parte se in quel momento noi abbiamo bisogno.
Quando partecipa con noi alla costruzione di qualcosa e sta lì, quando le cose vanno male e quando la fatica ti piega le gambe.
Perchè stare assieme fino a che è tutto rose e fiori sono capaci tutti.
Ma sono solo quelli bravi che, preso un impegno, lo portano a termine.
I nonni mica parlavano dei matrimoni mordi e fuggi di adesso.
Dove l'importante è il vestito della sposa, la location del pranzo e che tutti rosichino per l'invidia.
Parlavano di costruire famiglie in cui i fondanti erano responsabili della sopravvivenza di tutti, quelli troppo giovani per procurare il cibo e quelli troppo vecchi per farlo.
Era una cultura per la quale il rifiuto del sacrificio era impensabile ed i sacrifici erano la normalità.
In una situazione del genere la fuga di uno determinava la rovina di tutti.
Ed era necessario conoscere a fondo l'altro, sapere dove poteva arrivare e dove non poteva arrivare.
Poter contare sull'altro e davvero fare affidamento.
Ecco perchè bisognava trovare una brava persona.
Io penso a tutte quelle famiglie nelle quali l'uomo è emigrato per lavoro, per dare una vita migliore ai figli.
E la donna è rimasta sola, a mandare avanti la famiglia.
Sacrifici enormi, lontananze di anni, una vita aspra. 
Eppure io ho visto persone che, oramai anziane, si amavano profondamente.
E allora mi chiedo se sia poi vera l'idea che abbiamo oggi dell'amore, che deve essere curato a giochini erotici e week end nelle spa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che sia necessaria una base comune di valori; su questa base poi trovare il complemento alle nostre debolezze.
> Lì è brava la persona: quando non usa le nostre debolezze contro di noi, ma vi supplisce.
> Quando sopporta i nostri difetti e cerca di farci pesare meno i suoi.
> Quando c'è, a prescindere dal fatto che la situazione sia comoda o meno.
> ...


Quoto.
Io sono una brava ragazza :mexican:


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che sia necessaria una base comune di valori; su questa base poi trovare il complemento alle nostre debolezze.
> Lì è brava la persona: quando non usa le nostre debolezze contro di noi, ma vi supplisce.
> Quando sopporta i nostri difetti e cerca di farci pesare meno i suoi.
> Quando c'è, a prescindere dal fatto che la situazione sia comoda o meno.
> ...


ma dai chi ha questa idea dell'amore?
e poi siamo sicuri che i nonni/e si conoscevano a fondo prima di sposarsi?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai chi ha questa idea dell'amore?
> e poi siamo sicuri che i nonni/e si conoscevano a fondo prima di sposarsi?[/ceva]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *ma dai chi ha questa idea dell'amore*?
> e poi siamo sicuri che i nonni/e si conoscevano a fondo prima di sposarsi?


un sacco di gente, temo.
Cose che ho letto pure qua tra l'altro.
Io non ho detto che si conoscevano prima, ma che con il matrimonio si conoscevano.
Adesso è pieno di gente che dopo qualche anno se ne esce con: non avevo capito chi avevo a fianco.
E come mai?
Forse perchè non ci si preoccupa più di saperlo.
Di saperlo davvero: come una persona reagisce nei momenti di crisi, cosa può sopportare, cosa non gli possiamo chiedere, quanto possiamo fare affidamento su di lui/lei.
Non sono sicura, ma mi faccio domande.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un sacco di gente, temo.
> Cose che ho letto pure qua tra l'altro.
> Io non ho detto che si conoscevano prima, ma che con il matrimonio si conoscevano.
> Adesso è pieno di gente che dopo qualche anno se ne esce con: non avevo capito chi avevo a fianco.
> ...


Concordo con te

e' un po' il discorso che facevamo l'altro giorno banalizzando sulle faccende domestiche e sull'aiuto con i figli.
Per me è inconcepibile non sapere prima come una persona possa essere nelle cose che io ritengo importanti prima di decidere di iniziare un progetto di vita con lui
Sui giochi erotici e altro non credo che siano l'idea di amore ma forse un modo come un altro per vivere un rapporto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo con te
> 
> e' un po' il discorso che facevamo l'altro giorno banalizzando sulle faccende domestiche e sull'aiuto con i figli.
> Per me è inconcepibile non sapere prima come una persona possa essere nelle cose che io ritengo importanti prima di decidere di iniziare un progetto di vita con lui
> Sui giochi erotici e altro non credo che siano l'idea di amore ma forse un modo come un altro per vivere un rapporto


i giochi erotici vanno benissimo quando non si fanno per cercare una sintonia. Secondo me. Che si finisce cha la pezza è peggio del buco.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i giochi erotici vanno benissimo quando non si fanno per cercare una sintonia. Secondo me. Che si finisce cha la pezza è peggio del buco.


uffa concordo ancora


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> uffa concordo ancora


abituati, io l'ho fatto e va benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> abituati, io l'ho fatto e va benissimo


Tra lei e nicka è una tragedia
Un quoto continuo
Mi sa che lo metto in firma


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra lei e nicka è una tragedia
> Un quoto continuo
> Mi sa che lo metto in firma


vabbè ma ti quoto anche io. Solo che fa caldo e mi muovo il meno possibile. Tra l'altro, ora, ho il sole che mi batte addosso.
porca maremma


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra lei e nicka è una tragedia
> Un quoto continuo
> Mi sa che lo metto in firma


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma ti quoto anche io. Solo che fa caldo e mi muovo il meno possibile. Tra l'altro, ora, ho il sole che mi batte addosso.
> porca maremma


il sole bacia i belli........ 

non ti ho quotata prima perchè stavo rileggendo un po di interventi, ma lo faccio ora, a prescindere 

ha ragione farfalla quando dice che il quoto lo mette in firma


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> il sole bacia i belli........
> 
> non ti ho quotata prima perchè stavo rileggendo un po di interventi, ma lo faccio ora, a prescindere
> 
> ha ragione farfalla quando dice che il quoto lo mette in firma


BUONGIORNO


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO


ma ciao......


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO


vatti a fare un giro nella piscina di Oscuro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vatti a fare un giro nella piscina di Oscuro


Non so nuotare.....quindi resto qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> il sole bacia i belli........
> 
> non ti ho quotata prima perchè stavo rileggendo un po di interventi, ma lo faccio ora, a prescindere
> 
> ha ragione farfalla quando dice che il quoto lo mette in firma


niente polpette comunque, eh? ieri volevo friggere le zucchine ma ho rinunciato.
Stasera dovrei fare i fagioli.
Magari con il favore delle tenebre.
Li metto su poi punto la sveglia e quando suona vado a spegnere.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so nuotare.....quindi resto qui


c'e il bananone a cui attaccarsi


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so nuotare.....quindi resto qui


La piscina è alta 1.20 m!!
Tutt'al più affogo io, non tu!!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'e il bananone a cui attaccarsi


Magari anche Gas ha il bananone 



Nicka ha detto:


> La piscina è alta 1.20 m!!
> Tutt'al più affogo io, non tu!!!


Certo che una balena/ippopotamo che non sa nuotare è il colmo 



E comunque fatevi gli affari vostri che Sbri è maleintenzionata e devo restare qui a controllarla


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> niente polpette comunque, eh? ieri volevo friggere le zucchine ma ho rinunciato.
> Stasera dovrei fare i fagioli.
> Magari con il favore delle tenebre.
> Li metto su poi punto la sveglia e quando suona vado a spegnere.


auguri......... non ti invidio...... 

però freddi in insalata li mangio volentieri, quindi quando vuoi......... :spaghetti:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> auguri......... non ti invidio......
> 
> però freddi in insalata li mangio volentieri, *quindi quando vuoi...*...... :spaghetti:


MAI


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari anche Gas ha il bananone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Però vorrei uscire dalla contrapposizione ieri e oggi che, benché corretta come è stata espressa, mi crea sempre un po' di fastidio per il sapore di buon tempo andato e per la generalizzazione che mi disturba sempre. Inoltre è sul presente e il futuro che si può riflettere e agire.
Certamente benché sia forte l'enfasi sulle nozze più che sul matrimonio, non credo che qualcuno si sposi impegnandosi per farlo fallire.
Questo accade spesso, anche quando il fallimento non viene ratificato, forse perché è cambiata l'idea di bravo ragazzo e brava ragazza, anche se dalle risposte non emerge.
Credo che la componente egoistica, nel senso della ricerca del benessere personale sia diventata primaria.
Ma, ne ho discusso con diversi amici, questo diventa alternativo al bene della famiglia e del coniuge quando non si trae piacere da ciò che potremmo definire come  "gioie della famiglia".
Questo lo possiamo vedere anche nella diffusione dei villaggi vacanze dove ogni membro della famiglia trova il suo divertimento su misura e non si cerca più una serie di attività diverse che soddisfino tutti non tanto per il cosa si fa quanto perché condivise.
Naturalmente questo è stato pilotato dal consumismo che dalla varietà dell'offerta trae profitto.
Quindi il bravo ragazzo e la brava ragazza sono coloro che traggono piacere a stare in famiglia e non rifiutano, quando tocca, la domenica a giocare a carte con la nonna .


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non so nuotare.....quindi resto qui



Tranquilla tu aggrappati al velone....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> auguri......... non ti invidio......
> 
> però freddi in insalata li mangio volentieri, quindi quando vuoi......... :spaghetti:


la pasta e fagioli fredda è una libidine. Ho sfidato il solleone e sono andata a comprare i maltagliati.


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la pasta e fagioli fredda è una libidine. Ho sfidato il solleone e sono andata a comprare i maltagliati.


*SMETTILA............... 
*


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> *SMETTILA...............
> *


QUOTO


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> *SMETTILA...............
> *


altrimenti mi tocca venire a Bologna di corsa.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vorrei uscire dalla contrapposizione ieri e oggi che, benché corretta come è stata espressa, mi crea sempre un po' di fastidio per il sapore di buon tempo andato e per la generalizzazione che mi disturba sempre. Inoltre è sul presente e il futuro che si può riflettere e agire.
> Certamente benché sia forte l'enfasi sulle nozze più che sul matrimonio, non credo che qualcuno si sposi impegnandosi per farlo fallire.
> Questo accade spesso, anche quando il fallimento non viene ratificato, forse perché è cambiata l'idea di bravo ragazzo e brava ragazza, anche se dalle risposte non emerge.
> Credo che la componente egoistica, nel senso della ricerca del benessere personale sia diventata primaria.
> ...


ma perchè, chiedo, la componente egoistica è diventata primaria? E spesso quell'egoismo è teso a realizzare cose futili? 
Perchè il benessere personale lo ricerchiamo in contesti di deresponsabilizzazione?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè, chiedo, la componente egoistica è diventata primaria? E spesso quell'egoismo è teso a realizzare cose futili?
> Perchè il benessere personale lo ricerchiamo in contesti di deresponsabilizzazione?


Che sia solo una conseguenza del consumismo?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Ipotizzo.
Un tempo si era educati giocoforza a giocare con pochissimi giocattoli ed era conseguenza inevitabile dovere giocare con gli altri, cosa facile per il tanto tempo a disposizione e i tanti bambini.
Ora si è educativi a condividere il tempo con gli altri prevalentemente in attività organizzate e da soli o in compagnia con un'infinità di giocattoli usa e getta.
Quindi si va progressivamente a educare al consumo e al piacere individuale.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che sia solo una conseguenza del consumismo?


Sai che ci stavo pensando seriamente pure io?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che sia solo una conseguenza del consumismo?


sicuramente il consumismo ha influito.
Ma a latere c'è la denigrazione dello stesso modello che ci ha portato a POTER essere consumisti.
Non fosse stato per i sacrifici delle generazioni precedenti, col cavolo che ci sarebbe la fila a comprare l'ultimo modello di telefono sul quale riesci ad installare l'app che ti dice quanti minuti deve cuocere l'uovo sodo.
E da un giorno all'altro quei sacrifici sono diventati oggetto di una sorta di compatimento denigratorio.
Solo che quei sacrifici avevano un fine: rendere più facile e migliore la vita delle generazioni successive.
Ora, sul più facile non ho dubbi.
Sul migliore io qualche dubbio ce l'ho.
Perchè quando arrivi ad un certo punto della tua vita ti guardi indietro e  vedi tutte le cose che hai iniziato... poi vedi quelle che hai compiuto e che hanno dato un risultato. 
E se non c'è una ragionevole proporzione tra le due liste, quando vai a stringere fatichi ad avere una buona opinione di te stesso.

Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicuramente il consumismo ha influito.
> Ma a latere c'è la denigrazione dello stesso modello che ci ha portato a POTER essere consumisti.
> Non fosse stato per i sacrifici delle generazioni precedenti, col cavolo che ci sarebbe la fila a comprare l'ultimo modello di telefono sul quale riesci ad installare l'app che ti dice quanti minuti deve cuocere l'uovo sodo.
> E da un giorno all'altro quei sacrifici sono diventati oggetto di una sorta di compatimento denigratorio.
> ...


Però perché c'è chi fa la fila per l'ultimo modello di qualsiasi cosa e chi no?

Non sempre chi fa la fila ha avuto tutto, tante volte non ha avuto proprio quell'ascolto di cui aveva bisogno e cerca di riempire un vuoto immenso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però perché c'è chi fa la fila per l'ultimo modello di qualsiasi cosa e chi no?
> 
> Non sempre chi fa la fila ha avuto tutto, tante volte non ha avuto proprio quell'ascolto di cui aveva bisogno e cerca di riempire un vuoto immenso.


il materiale che supplisce a ciò che materiale non è.
sì, in parte sono d'accordo.
Ma quello che mi manca è quel tassello che spieghi il mancato investimento nel futuro.
I vitelloni di Fellini ad esempio vivevano in una sorta di Decamerone dove invece della peste c'era l'incubo di una guerra atomica che avrebbe spazzato via l'umanità, loro che già avevano vissuto l'infanzia nell'orrore della guerra e nella fame del dopoguerra.
Per cui una certa perdita di fiducia nel costruire qualcosa che perduri ed una certa inclinazione ad appagare qualunque desiderio a qualunque costo, nell'ottica di non poter avere alcun futuro, aveva un senso.
Adesso qual'è la paura che fa rinunciare a lottare per poter costruire qualcosa e ci fa appagare di cose futili?


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un sacco di gente, temo.
> Cose che ho letto pure qua tra l'altro.
> Io non ho detto che si conoscevano prima, ma che con il matrimonio si conoscevano.
> Adesso è pieno di gente che dopo qualche anno se ne esce con: non avevo capito chi avevo a fianco.
> ...



e quindi i matrimoni di una volta in pratica andavano a fortuna?
in effetti si dice ancora adesso: sei stato fortunato/a a trovare una brava/o ragazza/o


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale che supplisce a ciò che materiale non è.
> sì, in parte sono d'accordo.
> Ma quello che mi manca è quel tassello che spieghi il mancato investimento nel futuro.
> I vitelloni di Fellini ad esempio vivevano in una sorta di Decamerone dove invece della peste c'era l'incubo di una guerra atomica che avrebbe spazzato via l'umanità, loro che già avevano vissuto l'infanzia nell'orrore della guerra e nella fame del dopoguerra.
> ...


secondo me le cose futili non appagano affatto, tant'è vero che appena ne hai una, ne desideri subito un'altra più nuova o con qualche cazzata inutile in più...finchè prima o poi ti accorgi (si spera) che le cose futili sono... futili!
una volta fatta questa scoperta si diventa un po' diversi dagli altri tuttavia la vita è infinitamente più semplice


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me le cose futili non appagano affatto, tant'è vero che appena ne hai una, ne desideri subito un'altra più nuova o con qualche cazzata inutile in più...finchè prima o poi ti accorgi (si spera) che le cose futili sono... futili!
> *una volta fatta questa scoperta si diventa un po' diversi dagli altri tuttavia la vita è infinitamente più semplice*


dillo a me...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale che supplisce a ciò che materiale non è.
> sì, in parte sono d'accordo.
> Ma quello che mi manca è quel tassello che spieghi il mancato investimento nel futuro.
> I vitelloni di Fellini ad esempio vivevano in una sorta di Decamerone dove invece della peste c'era l'incubo di una guerra atomica che avrebbe spazzato via l'umanità, loro che già avevano vissuto l'infanzia nell'orrore della guerra e nella fame del dopoguerra.
> ...



Ci ho pensato. È la paura del fallimento proprio perché ognuno si sente solo in competizione e non si vedono obiettivi comuni.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato. È la paura del fallimento proprio perché ognuno si sente solo in competizione e non si vedono obiettivi comuni.


e per uscirne quanto pensi possa dipendere da "altri" o da se stessi ? è vero,la competizione può pesare enormemente,ma è un ostacolo comunque - a mio avviso nel mondo lavorativo - pressochè inevitabile. Obiettivi comuni..... con la società che ci ritroviamo penso stiano diventando sempre più utopia ( mi riferisco sempre al lavoro,non alla vita a due ovviamente ). Però mi pongo una domanda alla quale non so darmi risposta: quanti si iscrivono all'università solo per "prolungare" l'assunzione delle proprie "responsabilità" , che comunque presto o tardi dovranno auumersi ? O forse  sono responsabilità che si presume debbano assumersi altri ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> e per uscirne quanto pensi possa dipendere da "altri" o da se stessi ? è vero,la competizione può pesare enormemente,ma è un ostacolo comunque - a mio avviso nel mondo lavorativo - pressochè inevitabile. Obiettivi comuni..... con la società che ci ritroviamo penso stiano diventando sempre più utopia ( mi riferisco sempre al lavoro,non alla vita a due ovviamente ). Però mi pongo una domanda alla quale non so darmi risposta: quanti si iscrivono all'università solo per "prolungare" l'assunzione delle proprie "responsabilità" , che comunque presto o tardi dovranno auumersi ? O forse  sono responsabilità che si presume debbano assumersi altri ?


L'avere comportamenti e poi speranze collaborative e cooperative (non le cooperative sociali) è responsabilità di ognuno e di tutti.

Ci hanno convinto che la competizione sia sana e che non esista altro modo possibile per premiare il merito se non mettersi in posizione di potere sugli altri.
Certo ci sarà chi fa l'università per ritardare l'ingresso nella vita vera ma è anche per raggiungere una posizione meno subalterna possibile perché nessuno vuole essere un perdente.
Ma è pensare che ci siano vincenti e perdenti che è sbagliato.
Se ognuno dalla sua piccola posizione di potere si impegnasse per trasformare quel rapporto in collaborativo ci sarebbero cambiamenti.
Consiglio la lettura di Sulle regole di Gherardo Colombo.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avere comportamenti e poi speranze collaborative e cooperative (non le cooperative sociali) è responsabilità di ognuno e di tutti.
> 
> Ci hanno convinto che la competizione sia sana e che non esista altro modo possibile per premiare il merito se non mettersi in posizione di potere sugli altri.
> Certo ci sarà chi fa l'università per ritardare l'ingresso nella vita vera ma è anche per raggiungere una posizione meno subalterna possibile perché nessuno vuole essere un perdente.
> ...


Cosa intendi nel concreto per speranze collaborative e cooperative ? Premiare il merito,dal mio punto di vista,significa premiare la capacità e la professionalità,con conseguenti assunzioni di maggiori responsabilità da parte del beneficiario, il concetto di mettersi in posizione di potere sugli altri mi suona "male". Mi spiego meglio: anche il mega manager fantozziano ha "bisogno" di tutti,fino al suo ultimo collaboratore ( rispettandolo,motivandolo,rendendolo partecipe ),affinchè la "barca" vada avanti. Nel mio settore la laurea non pone in condizione di "privilegio" rispetto ad un diploma:contano altri fattori "pratici" , e comunque - volente o nolente - la "gavettaq" va fatta anche dopo mega master alla Bocconi ( tanto per capirci). Sul resto concordo pienamente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Cosa intendi nel concreto per speranze collaborative e cooperative ? Premiare il merito,dal mio punto di vista,significa premiare la capacità e la professionalità,con conseguenti assunzioni di maggiori responsabilità da parte del beneficiario, il concetto di mettersi in posizione di potere sugli altri mi suona "male". Mi spiego meglio: anche il mega manager fantozziano ha "bisogno" di tutti,fino al suo ultimo collaboratore ( rispettandolo,motivandolo,rendendolo partecipe ),affinchè la "barca" vada avanti. Nel mio settore la laurea non pone in condizione di "privilegio" rispetto ad un diploma:contano altri fattori "pratici" , e comunque - volente o nolente - la "gavetta" va fatta anche dopo mega master alla Bocconi ( tanto per capirci). Sul resto concordo pienamente.


Tu esprimi con altre parole l'apologo di Menenio Agrippa che, ovviamente, aveva solo uno scopo di pacificazione sociale ma non voleva mettere in discussione il modello di società.
Del resto, tramontato il periodo delle ideologie e non credendo più nessuno nel sol dell'avvenire ma neppure nella Provvidenza, tutti siamo immersi in una cultura che ci presenta questo modello verticale, io direi addirittura piramidale, come l'unico possibile, così come pensavano immutabile il loro Egizi e Romani.
Io credo invece che si possa smontare la piramide e creare una società in cui siano riconosciuti altre modalità i relazioni economiche.
Il fatto è che in questo modello ci si sente soli perché si può essere riconosciuti solo da soli, anche utilizzando efficacemente il lavoro altrui.

Normale che in questa situazione si viva tutti in una situazione di costante solitudine e frustrazione e non si riesca a guardare oltre l'orizzonte.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu esprimi con altre parole l'apologo di Menenio Agrippa che, ovviamente, aveva solo uno scopo di pacificazione sociale ma non voleva mettere in discussione il modello di società.
> Del resto, tramontato il periodo delle ideologie e non credendo più nessuno nel sol dell'avvenire ma neppure nella Provvidenza, tutti siamo immersi in una cultura che ci presenta questo modello verticale, io direi addirittura piramidale, come l'unico possibile, così come pensavano immutabile il loro Egizi e Romani.
> Io credo invece che si possa smontare la piramide e creare una società in cui siano riconosciuti altre modalità i relazioni economiche.
> Il fatto è che in questo modello ci si sente soli perché si può essere riconosciuti solo da soli, anche utilizzando efficacemente il lavoro altrui.
> ...


quando scrivi " .... creare una società in cui siano riconosciuti altre modalità i relazioni economiche " cosa/come intendi nel concreto ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> quando scrivi " .... creare una società in cui siano riconosciuti altre modalità i relazioni economiche " cosa/come intendi nel concreto ?


Eh, è lungo, leggi Colombo.
Ma anche concretamente le relazioni nel luogo di lavoro possono essere non verticali e tendere all'orizzontale. Non significa che non ci sia chi ha maggiori competenze e si prende la responsabilità delle decisioni ma si può fare in un clima di reale ascolto e condivisione e valorizzazione delle competenze di tutti.
E' vero che in una società verticale è molto difficile perché c'è la tendenza ad approfittarsi di chi da una posizione di potere si mostra disponibile, bisogna passare dall'autorità all'autorevolezza. Questo accade se si è disposti a condividere le responsabilità ma anche i riconoscimenti.


----------



## Daniele34 (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh, è lungo, leggi Colombo.
> Ma anche concretamente le relazioni nel luogo di lavoro possono essere non verticali e tendere all'orizzontale. Non significa che non ci sia chi ha maggiori competenze e si prende la responsabilità delle decisioni ma si può fare in un clima di reale ascolto e condivisione e valorizzazione delle competenze di tutti.
> E' vero che in una società verticale è molto difficile perché c'è la tendenza ad approfittarsi di chi da una posizione di potere si mostra disponibile, bisogna passare dall'autorità all'autorevolezza. Questo accade se si è disposti a condividere le responsabilità ma anche i riconoscimenti.


pensi esista una società che funzioni anche minimamente nel modo in cui desidereresti tu?

Da qualche parte? In un qualche paese?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> pensi esista una società che funzioni anche minimamente nel modo in cui desidereresti tu?
> 
> Da qualche parte? In un qualche paese?


Si può costruire.
Ci sono comunità che funzionano così.
Fino a 200 anni fa non si immaginava di poter abolire la schiavitù e c'era sempre stata.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Luglio 2015)

Trovarsene uno/a che non VUOI tradire.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovarsene uno/a che non VUOI tradire.


Perché la gente notoriamente si sceglie la gente giusta da tradire...


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale che supplisce a ciò che materiale non è.
> sì, in parte sono d'accordo.
> *Ma quello che mi manca è quel tassello che spieghi il mancato investimento nel futuro.*
> I vitelloni di Fellini ad esempio vivevano in una sorta di Decamerone dove invece della peste c'era l'incubo di una guerra atomica che avrebbe spazzato via l'umanità, loro che già avevano vissuto l'infanzia nell'orrore della guerra e nella fame del dopoguerra.
> ...


Per me, per le persone vicine a me e più o meno mie coetanee, il mancato investimento nel futuro l'ho sentito derivare da uno scollamento fra l'immagine coltivata crescendo su 'ciò che la vita è, dovrebbe essere, sarà' e ciò che ci si è trovati davanti una volta arrivati al dunque. Cioè, il crescere vedendo una certa linearità, solidità, quasi 'semplicità' nella vita dei genitori che veniva percepita come normale (studio per fare la cosa x, poi vado a fare il lavoro x per cui mi sono preparato, matrimonio mutuo figli forse carriera pensione). Poi trovarsi al dunque e scoprire che bisogna inventarsi un nuovo modo di esistere, ma non si sa bene come, perchè ancora non c'è esattamente un modello da seguire, qualcuno che l'abbia fatto già prima. Un senso di non essere all'altezza dei programmi fatti quando si facevano i conti senza l'oste. E l'apertura col mondo paradossalmente amplifica il senso di vuoto: perchè ipotizzo che fosse più facile, vivendo per esempio in un paesetto piccolo, con pochi contatti con l'esterno, se capitava di lavorare meramente per sopravvivere, e di avere eventualmente un coniuge che sì, forse non si amava più però in qualche modo si faceva squadra e forse azienda, pur sentendo un sottile senso di insoddisfazione, guardarsi intorno e vedere che magari bene o male era così per tutti, mettersi il cuore in pace e pensare, è normale così, la vita è così. Ma adesso, bombardati - via televisione, via internet, facebook e cazzi e mazzi - da immagini di storie straordinare, vite al limite, talenti incredibili, viaggi allucinanti eccetera, in cui viene presentato solo lo straordinario ignorando tutto quel che c'è sotto, dietro e in mezzo, viene anche più naturale fare un confronto e ampliare il senso di inadeguatezza, il vuoto che già c'era, di non trovarsi davanti qualcosa che sembrava scontato ci sarebbe stato, e in più, di pensare - erroneamente - che per altri non sia così, senza capire come sia possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Per me, per le persone vicine a me e più o meno mie coetanee, il mancato investimento nel futuro l'ho sentito derivare da uno scollamento fra l'immagine coltivata crescendo su 'ciò che la vita è, dovrebbe essere, sarà' e ciò che ci si è trovati davanti una volta arrivati al dunque. Cioè, il crescere vedendo una certa linearità, solidità, quasi 'semplicità' nella vita dei genitori che veniva percepita come normale (studio per fare la cosa x, poi vado a fare il lavoro x per cui mi sono preparato, matrimonio mutuo figli forse carriera pensione). Poi trovarsi al dunque e scoprire che bisogna inventarsi un nuovo modo di esistere, ma non si sa bene come, perchè ancora non c'è esattamente un modello da seguire, qualcuno che l'abbia fatto già prima. Un senso di non essere all'altezza dei programmi fatti quando si facevano i conti senza l'oste. E l'apertura col mondo paradossalmente amplifica il senso di vuoto: perchè ipotizzo che fosse più facile, vivendo per esempio in un paesetto piccolo, con pochi contatti con l'esterno, se capitava di lavorare meramente per sopravvivere, e di avere eventualmente un coniuge che sì, forse non si amava più però in qualche modo si faceva squadra e forse azienda, pur sentendo un sottile senso di insoddisfazione, guardarsi intorno e vedere che magari bene o male era così per tutti, mettersi il cuore in pace e pensare, è normale così, la vita è così. Ma adesso, bombardati - via televisione, via internet, facebook e cazzi e mazzi - da immagini di storie straordinare, vite al limite, talenti incredibili, viaggi allucinanti eccetera, in cui viene presentato solo lo straordinario ignorando tutto quel che c'è sotto, dietro e in mezzo, viene anche più naturale fare un confronto e ampliare il senso di inadeguatezza, il vuoto che già c'era, di non trovarsi davanti qualcosa che sembrava scontato ci sarebbe stato, e in più, di pensare - erroneamente - che per altri non sia così, senza capire come sia possibile.


Bellissimo.
Mi hai fatto pensare che per secoli si è cresciuti sapendo di essere Pollicino che si sarebbe finiti nel bosco e ci si sarebbe dovuto ingegnare per cavarsela dall'Orco. Invece adesso si va a scuola senza doversi preoccupare di sapere attraversare la strada e si immagina un futuro facile (che si immagina sia stato sempre lineare per le generazioni precedenti, cosa che non è, però loro lo sapevano) e una volta cresciuti ci si sente traditi da tutti, soli, senza neanche un navigatore.
Grazie mille Lucrezia non sai quanto mi hai illuminata illustrando il tuo modo di vedere.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovarsene uno/a che non VUOI tradire.


non sono cose che si programmano, nessuno inizia una relazione pensando "questo/a è uno/a che tradirò"


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> non sono cose che si programmano, nessuno inizia una relazione pensando "questo/a è uno/a che tradirò"


Hai ragione però,secondo me alcuni uomini e alcune donne si scelgono come patner i"gestibili"......


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione però,secondo me alcuni uomini e alcune donne si scelgono come patner i"gestibili"......


può essere, però credo che nessuno parta mai con "l'intenzione di"


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> può essere, però credo che nessuno parta mai con "l'intenzione di"


qualcuno pero' te la fa venire...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> può essere, però credo che nessuno parta mai con "l'intenzione di"


No,con l'intenzione di no,ma sai anche chi sei,e sai anche che certe azioni sei abituato a farle...è quindi un uomo può essere più congeniale di un altro...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,con l'intenzione di no,ma sai anche chi sei,e sai anche che certe azioni sei abituato a farle...è quindi un uomo può essere più congeniale di un altro...



Boh, non lo so. io tutta sta "premeditazione" non ce la vedo sai?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> qualcuno pero' te la fa venire...


se ti viene, forse, qualche domanda devi iniziare a fartela


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione però,secondo me alcuni uomini e alcune donne si scelgono come patner i"gestibili"......


quoto in tutti i modi possibili ed immaginabili.... mi basta guardare la compagna ufficiale del famoso ex amante..


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> quoto in tutti i modi possibili ed immaginabili.... mi basta guardare la compagna ufficiale del famoso ex amante..


Tu sei donna,ipotizziamo che sei pure una che tradisce quando capita.Be chi ti metti al fianco?il cazzo per il culo,o quello tranquillo che la sera torni a casa claudicante dopo delle pecore aggressive,e pensa ti fanno male le scarpe?


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei donna,ipotizziamo che sei pure una che tradisce quando capita.Be chi ti metti al fianco?il cazzo per il culo,o quello tranquillo che la sera torni a casa claudicante dopo delle pecore aggressive,e pensa ti fanno male le scarpe?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ovvio.

infatti io alla balla che erano separati in casa ci ho creduto proprio perchè lui faceva come cazzo je pareva, telefonate e messaggi a qualsiasi ora, pure de Natale e de Capodanno, pure al compleanno suo.

e invece no. o lei è lievemente tontolina o ha finto di non vedere. in entrambi i casi, comunque gli è congeniale :up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ovvio.
> 
> infatti io alla balla che erano separati in casa ci ho creduto proprio perchè lui faceva come cazzo je pareva, telefonate e messaggi a qualsiasi ora, pure de Natale e de Capodanno, pure al compleanno suo.
> 
> e invece no. o lei è lievemente tontolina o ha finto di non vedere. in entrambi i casi, comunque gli è congeniale :up:


Ecco questo è il punto.Non è che le persone nascono cornute ci mancherebbe,e che ad essere fatti in un certo modo...se rischia de più.Un altro che deve stare attento e mattia,mattia se non se dà na bella svegliata,finsice che sposa,e una sera che torna prima a a casa trova la sua signora a sandwich,con due camionisti lapponi che gli fanno un bel tramezzino di carne con il divaricatore elettrico 220 volt.


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il punto.Non è che le persone nascono cornute ci mancherebbe,e che ad essere fatti in un certo modo...se rischia de più.Un altro che deve stare attento e mattia,mattia se non se dà na bella svegliata,finsice che sposa,e una sera che torna prima a a casa trova la sua signora a sandwich,con due camionisti lapponi che gli fanno un bel tramezzino di carne con il divaricatore elettrico 220 volt.


ma povero, magari trova davvero una brava ragazza giusta per lui...si deve svegliare per trovarla, questo si


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il punto.Non è che le persone nascono cornute ci mancherebbe,e che ad essere fatti in un certo modo...se rischia de più.Un altro che deve stare attento e mattia,mattia se non se dà na bella svegliata,finsice che sposa,e una sera che torna prima a a casa trova la sua signora a sandwich,con due camionisti lapponi che gli fanno un bel tramezzino di carne con il divaricatore elettrico 220 volt.


aspetta, c'è una bella differenza però..... tra chi è troppo buono o ingenuo e chi fa finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo...

la suddetta signorina, a mio avviso, ha chiuso volutamente gli occhi (perchè non se ne può non esse accorta, essù, veramente sarebbe un'imbecille di proporzioni bibliche) perchè non le conveniva.. cìè pure sta gente eh?

Matty non è tra questi...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, c'è una bella differenza però..... tra chi è troppo buono o ingenuo e chi fa finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo...
> 
> la suddetta signorina, a mio avviso, ha chiuso volutamente gli occhi (perchè non se ne può non esse accorta, essù, veramente sarebbe un'imbecille di proporzioni bibliche) perchè non le conveniva.. cìè pure sta gente eh?
> 
> Matty non è tra questi...


magari semplicemente si fidava


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari semplicemente si fidava


lui ha scritto delle frasi inequivocabili su un social network dove ci sono sia io che lei. e non può non aver capito.

è una cattiveria e una bambinata eh? io l'avevo già chiusa.

frasi di eterno rammarico per non aver capito un cazzo e aver scelto la donna sbagliata. rimpianto di non poter avere le condizioni economiche necessarie per poter fare quello che vuole  e roba così, e lei le legge..


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, c'è una bella differenza però..... tra chi è troppo buono o ingenuo e chi fa finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo...
> 
> la suddetta signorina, a mio avviso, ha chiuso volutamente gli occhi (perchè non se ne può non esse accorta, essù, veramente sarebbe un'imbecille di proporzioni bibliche) perchè non le conveniva.. cìè pure sta gente eh?
> 
> Matty non è tra questi...


non so e' per comodo o no...io parlavo con una mia collega di quel mi accadeva e lei mi diceva che ero pazzo a cercare di capire ed indagare, che lei, nella stessa situazione, avrebbe preferito di gran lunga restare all'oscuro di tutto, finche' il marito avesse continuato a comportarsi 'bene' con lei ed i figli...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> ma povero, magari trova davvero una brava ragazza giusta per lui...si deve svegliare per trovarla, questo si


Ivanl,a me non preoccupa che non la trova.A me preoccupa più che non riesce a codificarla una volta trovata.Io gli auguro una brava ragazza,gli voglio bene,ma il timore è che confonda la brava ragazza con il parcheggio per cazzi a lungo metraggio. 
Percepisce le vibrazioni?intuisce i languori?determina e analizza certe inclinazioni?


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non so e' per comodo o no...io parlavo con una mia collega di quel mi accadeva e lei mi diceva che ero pazzo a cercare di capire ed indagare, che lei, nella stessa situazione, avrebbe preferito di gran lunga restare all'oscuro di tutto, finche' il marito avesse continuato a comportarsi 'bene' con lei ed i figli...


parlo di comodo per altri motivi.. economici..

poi, tornando al discorso della "fiducia", lui è un seriale. lei se l'è preso così eh? lui era il compagno di un'altra donna, si è messo a fare il cretino con questa, sono diventati amanti, l'ufficiale l'ha sgamato, l'ha mollato e lui s'è messo co questa.

quindi, domanda: tu donna che te lo sei preso così, a vedere che ricomincia a fare cose strane, non ti fai domande? mmh.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, c'è una bella differenza però..... tra chi è troppo buono o ingenuo e chi fa finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo...
> 
> la suddetta signorina, a mio avviso, ha chiuso volutamente gli occhi (perchè non se ne può non esse accorta, essù, veramente sarebbe un'imbecille di proporzioni bibliche) perchè non le conveniva.. cìè pure sta gente eh?
> 
> Matty non è tra questi...


Ecco,matty per assurdo rischia di più perchè inconsapevole di tutto...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Insomma tutta sta scelta non ce l'ha nessuno.
C'è ampia scelta per scopare per quasi tutti o per essere amanti, per creare una coppia e poi mettere su famiglia molto meno.
È vero che non si cerca più da tempo la brava persona con cui mettere su famiglia, perché non è considerata più l'unica opzione ma dopo una certa età comincia a essere una buona soluzione per molteplici bisogni materiali e sentimentali.
Diciamo che dopo i 30/35 non si ha più voglia di sbattersi per scopare una volta alla settimana e un mutuo da soli fa rinunciare alle vacanze.
E così si trova chi condivide gli stessi bisogni. Non c'è da scegliere tra chi è esigente e chi è accomodante.
Scusa Banshee mi sei simpatica e ti trovo anche intelligente ma la tua descrizione della moglie del tuo amante fa schifo. La descrizione, non lei. Per salvare te stessa dalla tua credulità scarichi sulla tradita le tue responsabilità. Lei non sapeva e si fidava. Tu sapevi e ti sei fidata, come se a natale, capodanno, compleanni non si andasse in bagno e non si potesse comunicare con l'amante. Eddai! L'ingenua o torda sei stata tu.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma tutta sta scelta non ce l'ha nessuno.
> C'è ampia scelta per scopare per quasi tutti o per essere amanti, per creare una coppia e poi mettere su famiglia molto meno.
> È vero che non si cerca più da tempo la brava persona con cui mettere su famiglia, perché non è considerata più l'unica opzione ma dopo una certa età comincia a essere una buona soluzione per molteplici bisogni materiali e sentimentali.
> Diciamo che dopo i 30/35 non si ha più voglia di sbattersi per scopare una volta alla settimana e un mutuo da soli fa rinunciare alle vacanze.
> ...


no Brunetta. Lei era l'amante di lui quando lui stava con un'altra donna.

quindi lei conosce molto bene i comportamenti del soggetto. lo sa a memoria, l'ha vissuto in prima persona.

quindi ha semplicemente finto di non vedere. 

sì sarò stata torda e credulona ma sai, io non ho mai tradito  quindi mi sembra abbastanza folle passare il proprio compleanno con l'amante invece che con l'ufficiale e lei ignara.

ma sono io, sì. probabilmente.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

e aggiungo.

ci sono anche traditi che fanno finta di non vedere, che se la fanno andare bene per altri motivi. e ce ne sono parecchi.

li conosco in prima persona,discorsi come "basta che torna a casa la sera" oppure "si vabbè ma ai figli non fa mancare nulla"
e non capisco perchè se si descrive una persona fatta così viene vissuto come un attacco personale.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari semplicemente si fidava



esatto


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> magari semplicemente si fidava


Bene,e sulla base di cosa?perchè poi la questione è pure questa....


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto


non ci credo nemmeno un po'.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene,e sulla base di cosa?perchè poi la questione è pure questa....


sulla base di un rapporto di coppia. cazzo la fiducia e il rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto. 
io se sto con uno mi fido (fino a prova contraria) 
non si può vedere e cercare il marcio ovunque


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene,e sulla base di cosa?perchè poi la questione è pure questa....


ma de che, ma quello se scopava lei mentre stava con l'ufficiale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: l'hanno sgamati ed è successa la terza guerra mondiale, però poi certo lui cambia. :up:

lui sparisce giorni, si chiude ar cesso col telefono ma "no, non mi tradirebbe mai, prima l'ha fatto perchè non aveva ancora trovato ME, io sono quella giusta e con me è cambiato"

 :up:


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci credo nemmeno un po'.


fino ad un certo limite, la credulita' piu' anche essere plausibile. Oltre e' un evidente non voler vedere


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sulla base di un rapporto di coppia. cazzo la fiducia e il rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.
> io se sto con uno mi fido (fino a prova contraria)
> non si può vedere e cercare il marcio ovunque


il marcio? tu ti fidi del tuo uomo, ok. io anche mi fido ciecamente del mio.

se da domani il mio lui scrive su FB che è stato un coglione e ha perso la donna giusta per lui, si chiude al cesso col telefono, sparisce giornate, mi tratta di merda e io non dico niente è perchè non voglio vedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il marcio? tu ti fidi del tuo uomo, ok. io anche mi fido ciecamente del mio.
> 
> se da domani il mio lui scrive su FB che è stato un coglione e ha perso la donna giusta per lui, si chiude al cesso col telefono, sparisce giornate, mi tratta di merda e io non dico niente è perchè non voglio vedere.


Ma chi è che non direbbe niente così, dai. Essù.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che non direbbe niente così, dai. Essù.


la compagna di quello con cui ho avuto una breve relazione dopo essermi lasciata.

giuro oh c'ho le prove :rotfl: 

però no, poverina lei si fidava e la mia descrizione di lei è sbagliata, è stata colpa mia , oh yeah.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sulla base di un rapporto di coppia. cazzo la fiducia e il rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.
> io se sto con uno mi fido (fino a prova contraria)
> non si può vedere e cercare il marcio ovunque


Io e te siamo amanti perchè io ho una relazione,vengo baccato dalla mia lei,e mi metto con te,mi comporto stranamente,e tu ti fidi di me...merito la fiducia?io penso di no.La questione è questa.La fiducia non può essere data incondizionatamente,per me va guadagnata.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che non direbbe niente così, dai. Essù.


Ho un paio di amici che non hanno detto nulla....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e aggiungo.
> 
> ci sono anche traditi che fanno finta di non vedere, che se la fanno andare bene per altri motivi. e ce ne sono parecchi.
> 
> ...


Non lo vedo per nulla come un attacco personale, fa proprio schifo.

Se ci pensi bene lo capisci. Evidentemente a te, che sei una brava persona, ha pesato molto essere amante, ci avrai creduto, ti sarai davvero innamorata, non so, ma ora ti piace pensare che tutti i traditi siano consenzienti o che fingano di non vedere per comodo.
Sei come un ladro che dice che in fondo i derubati avranno avuto l'assicurazione per non aver messo un chiavistello in più.
Davvero a me non frega nulla, ma tu stai evitando (ancora) di guardare la realtà.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la compagna di quello con cui ho avuto una breve relazione dopo essermi lasciata.
> 
> giuro oh c'ho le prove :rotfl:
> 
> però no, poverina lei si fidava e la mia descrizione di lei è sbagliata, è stata colpa mia , oh yeah.



Ma questa ha evidentemente problemi. Cioè, se parliamo di gente da anfass è un discorso, senno' no. Eh.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo vedo per nulla come un attacco personale, fa proprio schifo.
> 
> Se ci pensi bene lo capisci. Evidentemente a te, che sei una brava persona, ha pesato molto essere amante, ci avrai creduto, ti sarai davvero innamorata, non so, ma ora ti piace pensare che tutti i traditi siano consenzienti o che fingano di non vedere per comodo.
> Sei come un ladro che dice che in fondo i derubati avranno avuto l'assicurazione per non aver messo un chiavistello in più.
> Davvero a me non frega nulla, ma tu stai evitando (ancora) di guardare la realtà.


no. non ero innamorata e l'ho lasciato io. io ho amato solo un uomo ed è finita male..

non ho mai detto che TUTTI i traditi sono consenzienti, ho detto che ESISTONO ANCHE quelli che fanno finta di non vedere.
ho scritto anche la suddetta ragazza era l'amante prima, quindi ha vissuto la stessa dinamica.
a me sembra che tu sia veramente categorica nei tuoi giudizi.

ieri "non esiste chi tradisce solo per attrazione"

oggi "non esiste il tradito che fa finta di non vedere".

tu mi piaci un sacco  sono sincera, anche perchè quando qualcuno non mi piace se vede :rotfl: quindi non voglio assolutamente essere polemica, però esistono anche altre cose....


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo vedo per nulla come un attacco personale, fa proprio schifo.
> 
> Se ci pensi bene lo capisci. Evidentemente a te, che sei una brava persona, ha pesato molto essere amante, ci avrai creduto, ti sarai davvero innamorata, non so, ma ora ti piace pensare che tutti i traditi siano consenzienti o che fingano di non vedere per comodo.
> Sei come un ladro che dice che in fondo i derubati avranno avuto l'assicurazione per non aver messo un chiavistello in più.
> Davvero a me non frega nulla, ma tu stai evitando (ancora) di guardare la realtà.


Io non ho letto che tutti i traditi sono uguali.Però è vero,alcuni fanno finta di non vedere,per non far crollare il loro mondo,la moglie del mio migliore amico ha fatto questo per 12 lunghi anni...e sapeva che lui andava in giro...ma ha sempre fatto finta di non vedere..per non agire,lei non cercava quello che non voleva trovare,brunè ti sembra strano?a me no.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo vedo per nulla come un attacco personale, fa proprio schifo.
> 
> Se ci pensi bene lo capisci. Evidentemente a te, che sei una brava persona, ha pesato molto essere amante, ci avrai creduto, ti sarai davvero innamorata, non so, ma ora ti piace pensare che *tutti i traditi siano consenzienti o che fingano di non vedere per comodo.
> Sei come un ladro che dice che in fondo i derubati avranno avuto l'assicurazione per non aver messo un chiavistello in più.*
> Davvero a me non frega nulla, ma tu stai evitando (ancora) di guardare la realtà.


quoto il neretto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il marcio? tu ti fidi del tuo uomo, ok. io anche mi fido ciecamente del mio.
> 
> se da domani il mio lui scrive su FB che è stato un coglione e ha perso la donna giusta per lui, si chiude al cesso col telefono, sparisce giornate, mi tratta di merda e io non dico niente è perchè non voglio vedere.


Ecco vuoi continuare a credere che eri la donna giusta.
Ti do un'informazione: su fb si può scrivere qualcosa e renderlo visibile solo a un amico o a un gruppo o comunque renderlo invisibile ad altri.
Comunque per la donna giusta si lascia quella con cui si sta (salvo poi tradirla) ma lui non l'ha fatto per te.
Caspita ti eri innamorata di un deficiente e ci avevi creduto.
Succede. Se non accetti la realtà non ne esci. Poi fa come vuoi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa ha evidentemente problemi. Cioè, se parliamo di gente da anfass è un discorso, senno' no. Eh.


Ma quanta gente sana conosci tu?ma io ne vedo gente che gira la testa dall'altra parte per non vedere,che non codifica certe azioni...perchè vuol credere solo a quello che gli conviene...ma dai....


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho letto che tutti i traditi sono uguali.Però è vero,alcuni fanno finta di non vedere,per non far crollare il loro mondo,la moglie del mio migliore amico ha fatto questo per 12 lunghi anni...e sapeva che lui andava in giro...ma ha sempre fatto finta di non vedere..per non agire*,lei non cercava quello che non voleva trovare*,brunè ti sembra strano?a me no.


come la mia collega mi ha detto chiaramente. Meglio non sapere, se la tua vita non cambia troppo


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e te siamo amanti perchè io ho una relazione,vengo baccato dalla mia lei,e mi metto con te,mi comporto stranamente,e tu ti fidi di me...merito la fiducia?io penso di no.La questione è questa.La fiducia non può essere data incondizionatamente,per me va guadagnata.



scusa, ragioniamo un attimo. 
ci sono storie che nascono in modo strano... magari io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti e poi ci innamoriamo e decidiamo di fare delle scelte diverse, ovvero vivere alla luce del sole la nostra storia. 
perché devo per forza pensare che lo rifarai anche con me? perché mettere addosso un'etichetta indelebile? le persone possono agire in modo diverso in situazioni diverse. non è sempre tutto bianco o nero.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> come la mia collega mi ha detto chiaramente. Meglio non sapere, se la tua vita non cambia troppo


Alcuni traditi agiscono così,mica tutti,mi sembra che banshee non ha scritto tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanta gente sana conosci tu?ma io ne vedo gente che gira la testa dall'altra parte per non vedere,che non codifica certe azioni...perchè vuol credere solo a quello che gli conviene...ma dai....


Stai tranquillo che tu non ti ammalerai perché non fumi.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanta gente sana conosci tu?ma io ne vedo gente che gira la testa dall'altra parte per non vedere,che non codifica certe azioni...perchè vuol credere solo a quello che gli conviene...ma dai....


Ma di sicuro non ai livelli che diceva banshee prima, compresa dedica alla donna extra persa su Facebook. Un conto è fare finta d'essere scemi per non andare in guerra, ed è già triste ma comunque, un altro sono situazioni ALLUCINANTI dove uno non è manco in grado di dire "a" e prende solo cazzotti a vento. Eh.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco vuoi continuare a credere che eri la donna giusta.
> Ti do un'informazione: su fb si può scrivere qualcosa e renderlo visibile solo a un amico o a un gruppo o comunque renderlo invisibile ad altri.
> Comunque per la donna giusta si lascia quella con cui si sta (salvo poi tradirla) ma lui non l'ha fatto per te.
> Caspita ti eri innamorata di un deficiente e ci avevi creduto.
> Succede. Se non accetti la realtà non ne esci. Poi fa come vuoi.


ancora.

te la do io un'informazione.

era Twitter. e su Twitter non lo puoi fa. 

va bene hai ragione, lo amo alla follia e non ne uscirò mai. capita che ci posso fare. speriamo la lasci più in là io aspetterò alla finestra.


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alcuni traditi agiscono così,mica tutti,mi sembra che banshee non ha scritto tutti.


si si certo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alcuni traditi agiscono così,mica tutti,mi sembra che banshee non ha scritto tutti.


Ha scritto quella (quelle?) che ha contribuito lei a rendere tradite.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa, ragioniamo un attimo.
> ci sono storie che nascono in modo strano... magari io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti e poi ci innamoriamo e decidiamo di fare delle scelte diverse, ovvero vivere alla luce del sole la nostra storia.
> perché devo per forza pensare che lo rifarai anche con me? perché mettere addosso un'etichetta indelebile? le persone possono agire in modo diverso in situazioni diverse. non è sempre tutto bianco o nero.


perchè se hai le prove e non lo vuoi vedere, non lo vuoi vedere.


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ancora.
> 
> te la do io un'informazione.
> 
> ...


ecco, il benservito iange:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di sicuro non ai livelli che diceva banshee prima, compresa dedica alla donna extra persa su Facebook. Un conto è fare finta d'essere scemi per non andare in guerra, ed è già triste ma comunque, un altro sono situazioni ALLUCINANTI dove uno non è manco in grado di dire "a" e prende solo cazzotti a vento. Eh.


su Twitter. quindi nessun post nascosto.

ma no, sono io che lo amavo e lui non m'ha voluta, lei si fidava poverina.
si.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su Twitter. quindi nessun post nascosto.
> 
> ma no, sono io che lo amavo e lui non m'ha voluta, lei si fidava poverina.
> si.


Ma tu pensa che cazzo di MENTECATTO ti scopavi.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha scritto quella (quelle?) che ha contribuito lei a rendere tradite.


eh no, io sono la credulona idiota che povera mentecatta si è innamorata di lui e ha creduto che erano separati, oh mo che cambi versione?

quindi non ho contribuito nemmeno un po' a renderla tradita.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa, ragioniamo un attimo.
> ci sono storie che nascono in modo strano... magari io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti e poi ci innamoriamo e decidiamo di fare delle scelte diverse, ovvero vivere alla luce del sole la nostra storia.
> perché devo per forza pensare che lo rifarai anche con me? perché mettere addosso un'etichetta indelebile? le persone possono agire in modo diverso in situazioni diverse. non è sempre tutto bianco o nero.


Brava.Resta un fatto.Io certe cose le ho dentro.Io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti,io tradisco la mia lei con te,adesso spiegami perchè non dovrei e potrei farlo a te,e qualcosa che ho dentro,potrei non farlo,ma anche si.NOn è questione di mettere etichette è questione di indole,di potenzialità di una persona,di etica,di moralità,di tutta una serie di cose,che tu metti da parte quando fai l'amante.
Aggiungo di più.Tu hai uno,e io sono il tuo amante,bè stenterai a crederlo,ma per come sono fatto io difficilmente potrei coinvoglermi emotivamente per te,ho bisogno di stimare per provare amore,ti posso scopare non stimandoti,ma non amarti senza stima...sono fatto così...so strano.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ancora.
> 
> te la do io un'informazione.
> 
> ...


Guarda che ti parlo come a una figlia.

Ci sei dentro fino al collo.
Oppure stai per intraprendere la carriera di amante a vita. Ti auguro di essere nel primo caso. Se ne esce.
Un abbraccio vero.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè se hai le prove e non lo vuoi vedere, non lo vuoi vedere.


certo. ci sono casi e casi. a volte si fa finta di non vedere per chissà quali motivi. 
però io sto facendo un discorso in generale.


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava.Resta un fatto.Io certe cose le ho dentro.Io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti,io tradisco la mia lei con te,adesso spiegami perchè non dovrei e potrei farlo a te,e qualcosa che ho dentro,potrei non farlo,ma anche si.NOn è questione di mettere etichette è questione di indole,di potenzialità di una persona,di etica,di moralità,di tutta una serie di cose,che tu metti da parte quando fai l'amante.
> Aggiungo di più.Tu hai uno,e io sono il tuo amante,bè stenterai a crederlo,ma per come sono fatto io difficilmente potrei coinvoglermi emotivamente per te,ho bisogno di stimare per provare amore*,ti posso scopare non stimandoti,ma non amarti senza stima.*..sono fatto così...so strano.


ora me la metto in firma :umile:


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti parlo come a una figlia.
> 
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo.
> Oppure stai per intraprendere la carriera di amante a vita. Ti auguro di essere nel primo caso. Se ne esce.
> Un abbraccio vero.


mi sa che non hai capito una mazza...


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti parlo come a una figlia.
> 
> Ci sei dentro fino al collo.
> Oppure stai per intraprendere la carriera di amante a vita. Ti auguro di essere nel primo caso. Se ne esce.
> Un abbraccio vero.


....

l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti era gennaio.

è finita.. io ho un altro ragazzo. 

lui mi cerca per i motivi che ho detto ieri.

io stavo solo raccontando delle cose che sono capitate. comunque ok a posto così :up:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava.Resta un fatto.Io certe cose le ho dentro.Io e te iniziamo con l'essere amanti,io tradisco la mia lei con te,adesso spiegami perchè non dovrei e potrei farlo a te,e qualcosa che ho dentro,potrei non farlo,ma anche si.NOn è questione di mettere etichette è questione di indole,di potenzialità di una persona,di etica,di moralità,di tutta una serie di cose,che tu metti da parte quando fai l'amante.
> Aggiungo di più.Tu hai uno,e io sono il tuo amante,bè stenterai a crederlo,ma per come sono fatto io difficilmente potrei coinvoglermi emotivamente per te,ho bisogno di stimare per provare amore,ti posso scopare non stimandoti,ma non amarti senza stima...sono fatto così...so strano.



questo perché per te non esistono varianti: bianco o nero.

indole traditrice o indole fedele


----------



## ivanl (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo perché per te non esistono varianti: bianco o nero.
> 
> indole traditrice o indole fedele


forse non cosi' rigide, ma diciamo che il rischio aumenta parecchio


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo. ci sono casi e casi. a volte si fa finta di non vedere per chissà quali motivi.
> però io sto facendo un discorso in generale.


io no, io parlavo di lei e basta, e lei ha fatto finta di non vedere.

e non capisco perchè certe persone la devono prendere talmente sul personale da rovesciare la cosa che: io amo lui, ho rosicato che non l'ha mollata, lei porella si fidava ed è un pozzo di scienza, io sono credulona.

dimenticandosi che sto qui da un anno a parlare di tutta un'altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> forse non cosi' rigide, ma diciamo che il rischio aumenta parecchio



secondo me no. le situazioni vanno valutate caso per caso.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> ora me la metto in firma :umile:


Se si vuole discutere la scelta  di fare l'amante,io sono il primo stronzo,scelta discutibile.Mi assumo le responsabilità.Ok,se si vuole asserire che i patner ufficiali sono tutto poveri innocenti che nn sanno e non si rendono conto,be non sempre è così...proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito una mazza...


Non credo proprio.

Basta che vedi come mi ha risposto.
Comunque a me non cambia niente.
Però si è qui per capire non per sentirsi dire che la versione (comoda) che abbiamo trovato è quella giusta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io no, io parlavo di lei e basta, e lei ha fatto finta di non vedere.
> 
> e non capisco perchè certe persone la devono prendere talmente sul personale da rovesciare la cosa che: io amo lui, ho rosicato che non l'ha mollata, lei porella si fidava ed è un pozzo di scienza, io sono credulona.
> 
> dimenticandosi che sto qui da un anno a parlare di tutta un'altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tu cosa pensavi?


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa pensavi?


ma di che?


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> questo perché per te non esistono varianti: bianco o nero.
> 
> indole traditrice o indole fedele


Io?dici a me?:rotfl:ma figurati...!Simy dovresti conoscermi,è solo che quando sia parla di amore,per me si parla di AMORE,un sentimento troppo nobile...per svilirlo..con corna,trombate,inculate e via dicendo! 
Tu sei fidanzanta,scopiamo alla grande il tuo lui ti becca ti lascia , ci mettiamo insieme,che tipo di variante è?sono sincero,io non starei proprio sereno se una sera torni tardi dal lavoro...perchè devo avere la presunzione che a me non faresti le corna,perchè?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> 
> Basta che vedi come mi ha risposto.
> Comunque a me non cambia niente.
> Però si è qui per capire non per sentirsi dire che la versione (comoda) che abbiamo trovato è quella giusta.



io credo che lei l'abbia vissuta in maniera molto free, senza troppi pensieri. si è divertita, punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se si vuole discutere la scelta di fare l'amante,io sono il primo stronzo,scelta discutibile.Mi assumo le responsabilità.Ok,se si vuole asserire che i patner ufficiali sono tutto poveri innocenti che nn sanno e non si rendono conto,be non sempre è così...proprio.


Sì, ma il tuo ragionamento è estremo. O melgio, paranoico. Non è che tutti quelli che si mettono con l'amante sono coglioni che s'ingannano o che. La gente ci crede, eh. L'amore così funziona. Oh, è un sentimento che conosciamo bene immagino. Che A TE può non capitarti d'innamorarti di una traditrice che ti scopi ci sta, che non succeda ad altri è una cazzata. E non è che è gente che s'inganna o che. E' gente che s'innamora, e peraltro manco è detto che gli dirà male, in assoluto.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?dici a me?:rotfl:ma figurati...!Simy dovresti conoscermi,è solo che quando sia parla di amore,per me si parla di AMORE,un sentimento troppo nobile...per svilirlo..con corna,trombate,inculate e via dicendo!
> Tu sei fidanzanta,scopiamo alla grande il tuo lui ti becca ti lascia , ci mettiamo insieme,che tipo di variante è?sono sincero,io non starei proprio sereno se una sera torni tardi dal lavoro...perchè devo avere la presunzione che a me non faresti le corna,perchè?


io non parlo di "essere beccati"... ma di un rapporto tra amanti che evolve col tempo... e si arriva a decidere di fare un percorso insieme


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?dici a me?:rotfl:ma figurati...!Simy dovresti conoscermi,è solo che quando sia parla di amore,per me si parla di AMORE,un sentimento troppo nobile...per svilirlo..con corna,trombate,inculate e via dicendo!
> Tu sei fidanzanta,scopiamo alla grande il tuo lui ti becca ti lascia , ci mettiamo insieme,che tipo di variante è?sono sincero,io non starei proprio sereno se una sera torni tardi dal lavoro*...perchè devo avere la presunzione che a me non faresti le corna,perchè*?


perché i rapporti non sono tutti uguali. non ci si comporta sempre nello stesso modo con tutti.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> 
> Basta che vedi come mi ha risposto.
> Comunque a me non cambia niente.
> Però si è qui per capire non per sentirsi dire che la versione (comoda) che abbiamo trovato è quella giusta.


io invece non capisco proprio perchè ti viene così difficile ammettere che esistono ANCHE traditi che se ne fregano e se la fanno andare bene.

l'ho scritto io che ne conosco, l'ha scritto ivanl, l'ha scritto oscuro, eppure no. non esistono ed ero io innamorata di lui, e lei si fidava, ed io ero credulona però no aspetta ho contribuito a renderla cornuta.

che è un controsenso perchè se io sono imbecille e credulona e ho creduto che erano separati perchè lo amavo tanto e non perchè c'erano dati oggettivi, no eh? allora non sussiste il mio aver contribuito alle corna.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che lei l'abbia vissuta in maniera molto free, senza troppi pensieri. si è divertita, punto.


essì  e ho pensato fosse vero che erano separati in casa per le questioni economiche reali e per la libertà di lui.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma il tuo ragionamento è estremo. O melgio, paranoico. Non è che tutti quelli che si mettono con l'amante sono coglioni che s'ingannano o che. La gente ci crede, eh. L'amore così funziona. Oh, è un sentimento che conosciamo bene immagino. Che A TE può non capitarti d'innamorarti di una traditrice che ti scopi ci sta, che non succeda ad altri è una cazzata. E non è che è gente che s'inganna o che. E' gente che s'innamora, e peraltro manco è detto che gli dirà male, in assoluto.


Mi è capitato di frequentare donne impegnate,di fare le peggio porcate mentre c'era un patner a casa che le aspettava....una scleta discutibile la mia,ci mancherebbe,ma andiamo oltre.Cosa c'è di estremo nel pensare che quella donna un domani potrebbe fare lo stesso a me?
Tu scrivi la gente s'innamora...e gia ma di chi?per me è fondamentale stimare,per te no,ok,ma che c'è di estremo?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> come la mia collega mi ha detto chiaramente. Meglio non sapere, se la tua vita non cambia troppo


Mah una mia amica del suo attuale marito ( con cui ha avuto tre figli) nel periodo del loro fidanzamento  diceva a chiunque che non le importava quante corna le metteva, l'importante era che lui tornasse da lei e che la sposasse prima o poi ... Quindi c'è anche chi sa e si adegua pur di raggiungere il proprio obiettivo ( il suo era matrimonio e figli con lui)


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> perché i rapporti non sono tutti uguali. non ci si comporta sempre nello stesso modo con tutti.


Capisco,ma c'è un problema.Spesso si è fedeli alla propria natura,e se uno è stronzo ed egoista continuerà ad esserlo sempre....ecco perchè spesso crolla il famoso beneficio del dubbio,perchè si tende sempre ad essere fedeli a ciò che siamo....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di frequentare donne impegnate,di fare le peggio porcate mentre c'era un patner a casa che le aspettava....una scleta discutibile la mia,ci mancherebbe,ma andiamo oltre.Cosa c'è di estremo nel pensare che quella donna un domani potrebbe fare lo stesso a me?
> Tu scrivi la gente s'innamora...e gia ma di chi?*per me è fondamentale stimare,per te no,*ok,ma che c'è di estremo?


Ma questa è una scemenza. La stima delle persone non è mica la stessa per te e per me. E' chiaro che innamorarmi di una persona equivale a darle molto più che solo stima, com'è chiaro che tu potresti amare (e quindi stimare) una persona che io non stimo affatto e viceversa. E' evidente, mica siamo tutti uguali.
C'è di estremo che io, per dire, difficilmente potrei scoparmi una che già non stimo. Tu vai per eccessi, invece. buona per svuotarti le palle epperò non per altro. Io non sono così.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,ma c'è un problema.Spesso si è fedeli alla propria natura,e se uno è stronzo ed egoista continuerà ad esserlo sempre....ecco perchè spesso crolla il famoso beneficio del dubbio,perchè si tende sempre ad essere fedeli a ciò che siamo....



lo sai che io sono una che lascia il "beneficio del dubbio"


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ok*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa è una scemenza. La stima delle persone non è mica la stessa per te e per me. E' chiaro che innamorarmi di una persona equivale a darle molto più che solo stima, com'è chiaro che tu potresti amare (e quindi stimare) una persona che io non stimo affatto e viceversa. E' evidente, mica siamo tutti uguali.
> C'è di estremo che io, per dire, difficilmente potrei scoparmi una che già non stimo. Tu vai per eccessi, invece. buona per svuotarti le palle epperò non per altro. Io non sono così.


Ok,siamo solo diversi.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa è una scemenza. La stima delle persone non è mica la stessa per te e per me. E' chiaro che innamorarmi di una persona equivale a darle molto più che solo stima, com'è chiaro che tu potresti amare (e quindi stimare) una persona che io non stimo affatto e viceversa. E' evidente, mica siamo tutti uguali.
> C'è di estremo che io, per dire, *difficilmente potrei scoparmi una che già non stimo*. Tu vai per eccessi, invece. buona per svuotarti le palle epperò non per altro. Io non sono così.



idem


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*S*



Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che io sono una che lascia il "beneficio del dubbio"


Eh e rispondi sincera:ti ha pagato spesso?


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che io sono una che lascia il "beneficio del dubbio"


simy anche io. il mio attuale ragazzo non è stato uno stinco di santo in passato  eppure io credo al suo sentimento e alla sua buona fede.

ovviamente quello che cerco di dire da mezzora :rotfl::rotfl: è che se da domani lui si chiude al cesso al telefono ore, sparisce e non è raggiungibile in momenti strani, e su un social come Twitter in cui non puoi nascondere contenuti scrive che ha sbagliato tutto, una domanda me la faccio. tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> idem


Non ti sei mai trombata uno che non stimi?a me è successo...e non ci vedo nulla di male....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo perché per te non esistono varianti: bianco o nero.
> 
> indole traditrice o indole fedele


mettiamola così Simy, se uno tradisce una volta e gli va bene ( ndr non viene scoperto), non dico che diventi un seriale ma dopo tot tempo se si ricrea una situazione di infatuazione, attrazione, farfalline ect ect molto probabilmente memore di averla scampata la prima volta, tradirà ancora. Perché ? Perché se un limite lo superi una volta il più è fatto.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh e rispondi sincera:ti ha pagato spesso?


No, a volte 



oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai trombata uno che non stimi?a me è successo...e non ci vedo nulla di male....


no, una persona deve godere della mia stima. non potrei mai andare a letto con uno che non stimo. mai


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> simy anche io. il mio attuale ragazzo non è stato uno stinco di santo in passato  eppure io credo al suo sentimento e alla sua buona fede.
> 
> ovviamente quello che cerco di dire da mezzora :rotfl::rotfl: è che se da domani lui si chiude al cesso al telefono ore, sparisce e non è raggiungibile in momenti strani, e su un social come Twitter in cui non puoi nascondere contenuti scrive che ha sbagliato tutto, una domanda me la faccio. tutto qui


ovvio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> No, a volte
> 
> 
> 
> no, una persona deve godere della mia stima. non potrei mai andare a letto con uno che non stimo. mai


Vabbè siamo diversi.


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah una mia amica del suo attuale marito ( con cui ha avuto tre figli) nel periodo del loro fidanzamento  diceva a chiunque che non le importava quante corna le metteva, l'importante era che lui tornasse da lei e che la sposasse prima o poi ... Quindi c'è anche chi sa e si adegua pur di raggiungere il proprio obiettivo ( il suo era matrimonio e figli con lui)


Sì. Che poi è vero che uno possa guardare dall'altra parte per comodità - paura di confronto, lite, rottura - ma succede anche che non tutti diano valore all'esclusività sessuale lo stesso valore. Perciò, il 'finchè torna a casa va tutto bene', secondo me a volte può avere un valore più ampio di una mera passività, può essere un, 'la nostra coppia è al centro di tutto e una scopata fuori casa è il nulla, non ha nessun impatto su di noi, non è neanche un tradimento perchè lo so, non è fiducia che crolla. Diventa tradimento solo se la coppia smette di essere il centro, il punto di riferimento'. Non so. Io pensavo che una certa signora fosse scema perchè il marito, traditore seriale da 17 anni, non ha mai passato un giorno senza scoparsi qualcun altro. E non parlo di scopatine, ma di vere e proprie storie d'amore parallele. Ora però mi dico, forse la signora scema non è per niente, forse invece è l'unica donna che quest'uomo l'abbia capito davvero e l'abbia accettato com'è, al contrario delle amanti che hanno sempre cercato di accaparrarselo in esclusiva per poi essere mollate. Forse non ha niente di codardo, magari è lei la più sveglia di tutte, per aver trovato un equilibrio che non è compromesso ma solo costruzione su basi diverse. Ma non lo so. Diciamo che esiste anche questa opzione.


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io no, io parlavo di lei e basta, e lei ha fatto finta di non vedere.
> 
> e non capisco perchè certe persone la devono prendere talmente sul personale da rovesciare la cosa che: io amo lui, ho rosicato che non l'ha mollata, lei porella si fidava ed è un pozzo di scienza, io sono credulona.
> 
> dimenticandosi che sto qui da un anno a parlare di tutta un'altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquilla, è normale.
Nel momento in cui arrivi qua può succedere che racconti due dettagli e su quei due dettagli si fonda la figura di Banshee. E' tutto normale...
Hai 30 anni, ne hai passate magari di cotte e di crude, eppure tu diventi quei due dettagli e te la racconti e chissà cos'altro.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla, è normale.
> Nel momento in cui arrivi qua può succedere che racconti due dettagli e su quei due dettagli si fonda la figura di Banshee. E' tutto normale...
> Hai 30 anni, ne hai passate magari di cotte e di crude, eppure tu diventi quei due dettagli e te la racconti e chissà cos'altro.




:abbraccio:


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?dici a me?:rotfl:ma figurati...!Simy dovresti conoscermi,è solo che quando sia parla di amore,per me si parla di AMORE,un sentimento troppo nobile...per svilirlo..con corna,trombate,inculate e via dicendo!
> Tu sei fidanzanta,scopiamo alla grande il tuo lui ti becca ti lascia , ci mettiamo insieme,che tipo di variante è?sono sincero,io non starei proprio sereno se una sera torni tardi dal lavoro...perchè devo avere la presunzione che a me non faresti le corna,perchè?


Chi passa da una relazione clandestina a relazione ufficiale dovrebbe maggiormente mettere in conto il pericolo di corna dietro l'angolo.
La gente non si redime, non ci sono cazzi.
Quando mi sono trovata io nella situazione da amante ho sempre intimamente pensato che pure a starci insieme io sarei stata certa che sarei diventata tradita, senza se e senza ma.
Ogni tanto mi lanciava la frecciatina sul "se stessimo insieme", bè...gli ho sempre detto "per fortuna non ci stiamo"
E nel momento della relazione sapevo che mi stonava e sapevo che il mio volerci eventualmente stare insieme sarebbe stato un rischio enorme. Quando poi ho messo un punto mi sono guardata dentro e mi sono detta che effettivamente io con quella persona non avrei mai potuto starci. E ne ero molto molto innamorata.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. Che poi è vero che uno possa guardare dall'altra parte per comodità - paura di confronto, lite, rottura - ma succede anche che non tutti diano valore all'esclusività sessuale lo stesso valore. Perciò, il 'finchè torna a casa va tutto bene', secondo me a volte può avere un valore più ampio di una mera passività, può essere un, 'la nostra coppia è al centro di tutto e una scopata fuori casa è il nulla, non ha nessun impatto su di noi, non è neanche un tradimento perchè lo so, non è fiducia che crolla. Diventa tradimento solo se la coppia smette di essere il centro, il punto di riferimento'. Non so. Io pensavo che una certa signora fosse scema perchè il marito, traditore seriale da 17 anni, non ha mai passato un giorno senza scoparsi qualcun altro. E non parlo di scopatine, ma di vere e proprie storie d'amore parallele. Ora però mi dico, forse la signora scema non è per niente, forse invece è l'unica donna che quest'uomo l'abbia capito davvero e l'abbia accettato com'è, al contrario delle amanti che hanno sempre cercato di accaparrarselo in esclusiva per poi essere mollate. Forse non ha niente di codardo, magari è lei la più sveglia di tutte, per aver trovato un equilibrio che non è compromesso ma solo costruzione su basi diverse. Ma non lo so. Diciamo che esiste anche questa opzione.


Appunto. Ognuno vive il rapporto di coppia e anche l'eventuale tradimento nel suo modo. Non c'è una regola, forse ci sono statistiche ( che non conosco )


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Guarda che è una evidente cazzata. Che possa farti piacere è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che è una evidente cazzata. Che possa farti piacere è un altro paio di maniche.


mi fa piacere sicuramente, però non è una cazzata JB. io sono arrivata qui per parlare del mio ex e a parte te e pochi altri, in chiaro e in privato, non me s'è mai filato nessuno.

la storia non è sugnosa, non ce stanno corna.

invece scrivo tre cazzate di questo e diventa lui il mio problema di cuore.

o no? tu hai letto sempre i miei post sul mio ex e mi hai anche (giustamente) criticata... è vero o no che quello è passato in canzonella, che io c'ho le corna dal mio primo compagno pure, ma che amo sto tizio è la risultante?


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Chi passa da una relazione clandestina a relazione ufficiale dovrebbe maggiormente mettere in conto il pericolo di corna dietro l'angolo.
> La gente non si redime, non ci sono cazzi.
> Quando mi sono trovata io nella situazione da amante ho sempre intimamente pensato che pure a starci insieme io sarei stata certa che sarei diventata tradita, senza se e senza ma.
> Ogni tanto mi lanciava la frecciatina sul "se stessimo insieme", bè...gli ho sempre detto "per fortuna non ci stiamo"
> E nel momento della relazione sapevo che mi stonava e sapevo che il mio volerci eventualmente stare insieme sarebbe stato un rischio enorme. Quando poi ho messo un punto mi sono guardata dentro e mi sono detta che effettivamente io con quella persona non avrei mai potuto starci. E ne ero molto molto innamorata.


Io sono uno stronzo che le ali d'angelo,non rinnego un cazzo e ci metto la faccia.Vorrei svegliarmi domattina e sentirmi tutto angelo,ma so che non succederà,complimenti a chi ci riesce....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma di che?


Di lui. Di te. Della vostra storia. Del futuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi fa piacere sicuramente, però non è una cazzata JB. io sono arrivata qui per parlare del mio ex e a parte te e pochi altri, in chiaro e in privato, non me s'è mai filato nessuno.
> 
> la storia non è sugnosa, non ce stanno corna.
> 
> ...


Guarda, quella roba è una cazzata. E' una cazzata proprio concettualmente, in generale. E' una cazzata dovuta all'ego (infranto), per essere più precisi. Ti fa piacere, ovviamente, perchè ti fa da sponda. Ma è comunque una cazzata.
Sul fatto che tu amassi o meno sto tizio non so che dire, non ho letto abbastanza/non me ne fotte niente. Quello che è SICURO è che fosse un coglione. Quindi preferisco pensare che tu non ti sia innamorata di un coglione. Ma è una preferenza mia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene,e sulla base di cosa?perchè poi la questione è pure questa....


Non so su quale base
Io e mio marito abbiamo passato parecchio tempo a Natale e dopo la Mezzanotte a scrivere al cell
Io ho decine di amici e conoscenti. Lui anche in più molte persone che frequenta per lavoro
Non mi stranisce vederlo scrivere
Ho 3 chat di gruppo su wup...hai idea quante volte prendo il cellulare e scrivo?
mio marito ha due cellulari vedi tu
Quindi o ti fidi o dovrei tutto il tempo controllare i suoi cellulari e lui i miei. 
Ovvio che se cambiano le abitudini te ne accorgi. Nel nostro caso amante o non amante l'uso del cellulare mi sa che non cambia


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non so su quale base
> Io e mio marito abbiamo passato parecchio tempo a Natale e dopo la Mezzanotte a scrivere al cell
> Io ho decine di amici e conoscenti. Lui anche in più molte persone che frequenta per lavoro
> Non mi stranisce vederlo scrivere
> ...


Vabbè pure io e la mia lei...:rotfl:!


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, quella roba è una cazzata. E' una cazzata proprio concettualmente, in generale. E' una cazzata dovuta all'ego (infranto), per essere più precisi. Ti fa piacere, ovviamente, perchè ti fa da sponda. Ma è comunque una cazzata.
> Sul fatto che tu amassi o meno sto tizio non so che dire, non ho letto abbastanza/non me ne fotte niente. Quello che è SICURO è che fosse un coglione. Quindi preferisco pensare che tu non ti sia innamorata di un coglione. Ma è una preferenza mia.


jb,banshee in un momento particolare della sua vita si è trombata un coglione senza coinvolgersi sentimentalmente.Punto.Estremo pure questo?Mis embra chiaro che ha scritto questo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

GT





Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. Che poi è vero che uno possa guardare dall'altra parte per comodità - paura di confronto, lite, rottura - ma succede anche che non tutti diano valore all'esclusività sessuale lo stesso valore. Perciò, il 'finchè torna a casa va tutto bene', secondo me a volte può avere un valore più ampio di una mera passività, può essere un, 'la nostra coppia è al centro di tutto e una scopata fuori casa è il nulla, non ha nessun impatto su di noi, non è neanche un tradimento perchè lo so, non è fiducia che crolla. Diventa tradimento solo se la coppia smette di essere il centro, il punto di riferimento'. Non so. Io pensavo che una certa signora fosse scema perchè il marito, traditore seriale da 17 anni, non ha mai passato un giorno senza scoparsi qualcun altro. E non parlo di scopatine, ma di vere e proprie storie d'amore parallele. Ora però mi dico, forse la signora scema non è per niente, forse invece è l'unica donna che quest'uomo l'abbia capito davvero e l'abbia accettato com'è, al contrario delle amanti che hanno sempre cercato di accaparrarselo in esclusiva per poi essere mollate. Forse non ha niente di codardo, magari è lei la più sveglia di tutte, per aver trovato un equilibrio che non è compromesso ma solo costruzione su basi diverse. Ma non lo so. Diciamo che esiste anche questa opzione.


Oggi mi piace molto quello che scrivi.

Diciamo in sintesi che ognuno dovrebbe pensare prima a se a ciò che vuole, voleva, a perché è stato in certe situazioni, cosa ne ricavava, che speranze aveva, come gli piaceva pensare che fosse nelle altre case, negli altri rapporti, nelle altre anime e assumersi tutte le proprie responsabilità senza scaricare niente su nessun altro.
Penso a Farfalla, mai si è sognata di dare responsabilità alla moglie dell'amante o a suo marito.
Ma davvero come si fa a fare il contrario?!
Mi viene in mente un'amica che vuole proprio sentirsi immune dal poter essere tradita e quindi le tradite sono sempre sciatte o non esigenti nella relazione, diventando trascuranti, o lui è una merda ambulante, nel mio caso per  "salvare" ma in realtà continua a pensare che abbia sbagliato io.
E quando lei ha pensato a un altro, le dispiaceva per il marito che non se lo meritava. Già perché bisogna meritarselo di essere traditi. Ma pure di essere scippato, violentato, investito ecc


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> GT
> Oggi mi piace molto quello che scrivi.
> 
> Diciamo in sintesi che ognuno dovrebbe pensare prima a se a ciò che vuole, voleva, a perché è stato in certe situazioni, cosa ne ricavava, che speranze aveva, come gli piaceva pensare che fosse nelle altre case, negli altri rapporti, nelle altre anime e assumersi tutte le proprie responsabilità senza scaricare niente su nessun altro.
> ...


io sono stata tradita  l'ho anche scritto più volte ma probabilmente non l'hai letto. e non ero sciatta e non era colpa mia, ma nemmeno di lei. la colpa era del mio ragazzo di quel momento che dopo 4 anni di storia per n motivi suoi non se l'è tenuto nelle mutande. è stato abile a non farsi beccare fino a un certo punto, poi ha iniziato a fare cose inconsuete, io ho preso il cellulare e di nascosto ho letto i messaggi.

non ho mai accusato l'altra, quella manco me conosceva ed era single, lui mi ha voluta tradire.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> jb,banshee in un momento particolare della sua vita si è trombata un coglione senza coinvolgersi sentimentalmente.Punto.Estremo pure questo?Mis embra chiaro che ha scritto questo.


esatto, grazie per la perfetta sintesi. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono stata tradita  l'ho anche scritto più volte ma probabilmente non l'hai letto. e non ero sciatta e non era colpa mia, ma nemmeno di lei. la colpa era del mio ragazzo di quel momento che dopo 4 anni di storia per n motivi suoi non se l'è tenuto nelle mutande. è stato abile a non farsi beccare fino a un certo punto, poi ha iniziato a fare cose inconsuete, io ho preso il cellulare e di nascosto ho letto i messaggi.
> 
> non ho mai accusato l'altra, quella manco me conosceva ed era single, lui mi ha voluta tradire.


Vedi da tradita e quindi vittima non ti viene in mente di responsabilizzare l'altra (del resto è stato anche il ruolo tuo). Da amante sì.

Guarda che ho detto che fa schifo farlo perché lo fa, perché è deresposabilizzarsi. Poi sei hai trent'anni è comprensibile farlo. Ne vedrai di acqua passare sotto i ponti. 
Guccini diceva "a vent'anni si è stupidi davvero quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età" quando rimpiangeva quella purezza che non aveva più. Si è più stupidi più avanti, senza la purezza.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no Brunetta. Lei era l'amante di lui quando lui stava con un'altra donna.
> 
> quindi lei conosce molto bene i comportamenti del soggetto. lo sa a memoria, l'ha vissuto in prima persona.
> 
> ...


Se non te ne frega un cazzo di essere tradito non te ne frega un cazzo di chi ti tradisce.
Sicuramente ci sono al mondo persone che si libererebbero della presenza del coniuge in tutti i modi possibili, tranne quello più corretto, separarsi. Oddio, una che ti stira le camicie o lo stipendio di un marito fanno sempre comodo.
Ma queste sono coppie scoppiate peggio che la scena finale di Zabriskie Point.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi da tradita e quindi vittima non ti viene in mente di responsabilizzare l'altra (del resto è stato anche il ruolo tuo). Da amante sì.
> 
> Guarda che ho detto che fa schifo farlo perché lo fa, perché è deresposabilizzarsi. Poi sei hai trent'anni è comprensibile farlo. Ne vedrai di acqua passare sotto i ponti.
> Guccini diceva "a vent'anni si è stupidi davvero quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età" quando rimpiangeva quella purezza che non aveva più. Si è più stupidi più avanti, senza la purezza.


ma io non mai detto che è colpa di lei se lui la tradisce, non l'ho mai scritto! penso semplicemente che lei abbia voluto non vedere, per n motivi suoi. e conosco persone che non vogliono vedere, come ha scritto Fiamma della sua amica, o Ivan o Claudio....

tutto qui  io non mi deresponsabilizzo proprio di niente. ma non credo, da tradita nemmeno lo credevo, alla seduzione dei poveri uomini deboli.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto, grazie per la perfetta sintesi. :up:


Sai che c'è?che è passato un messaggio sbagliato,sembrava che tu attaccassi la compagna di quell'imbecille....!In realtà hai solo scritto che è una di quelle senza dignità che sa di essere tradita e fa finta di nulla.Punto.E ci sono persone così.Ci sono anche traditi con molta dignità,che prendono a calci in culo i traditori ed è quello che bisognerebbe sempre fare,ma capisco,quando ci sono figli e famiglie in mezzo.
A me stanno sul cazzo i traditori da sempre,massima solidarietà ai traditi ignari,ma nn a quelli che sanno e fanno finta di non sapere.
Oggi ho scoperto di essere estremo...e per fortuna...!


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?che è passato un messaggio sbagliato,sembrava che tu attaccassi la compagna di quell'imbecille....!In realtà hai solo scritto che è una di quelle senza dignità che sa di essere tradita e fa finta di nulla.Punto.E ci sono persone così.Ci sono anche traditi con molta dignità,che prendono a calci in culo i traditori ed è quello che bisognerebbe sempre fare,ma capisco,quando ci sono figli e famiglie in mezzo.
> A me stanno sul cazzo i traditori da sempre,massima solidarietà ai traditi ignari,ma nn a quelli che sanno e fanno finta di non sapere.
> Oggi ho scoperto di essere estremo...e per fortuna...!


io pure sono estrema, ho lasciato quello che m ha tradita perchè m ha tradita, ho mollato il mio ex perchè non funzionava e non perchè c'avevo un altro
io oggi ho scoperto che amo quello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meno male, pensavo di essere ancora coinvolta dal mio ex, lì sì che sono cazzi amari..

scherzo, ci sono stati una serie di fraintendimenti...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io non mai detto che è colpa di lei se lui la tradisce, non l'ho mai scritto! penso semplicemente che lei abbia voluto non vedere, per n motivi suoi. e conosco persone che non vogliono vedere, come ha scritto Fiamma della sua amica, o Ivan o Claudio....
> 
> tutto qui  io non mi deresponsabilizzo proprio di niente. ma non credo, da tradita nemmeno lo credevo, alla seduzione dei poveri uomini deboli.



Dove hai letto tu di poveri traditori sedotti non lo so.
Ma adesso stai con quello che ti ha tradita?


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io pure sono estrema, ho lasciato quello che m ha tradita perchè m ha tradita, ho mollato il mio ex perchè non funzionava e non perchè c'avevo un altro
> io oggi ho scoperto che amo quello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meno male, pensavo di essere ancora coinvolta dal mio ex, lì sì che sono cazzi amari..
> 
> scherzo, ci sono stati una serie di fraintendimenti...


Si,succede spesso ai soliti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:benvenuta nel club dei fraintesi pure se so chiari,Nicka è la presidentessa onoraria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove hai letto tu di poveri traditori sedotti non lo so.
> Ma adesso stai con quello che ti ha tradita?


ma no.. avevo 21 anni. l'ho lasciato.. sono stata 5 anni sola, con qualche storia non andata bene :rotfl: e poi ho incontrato il mio famigerato ex.. quello con cui ho convissuto. niente tradimenti, nè fatti nè subiti (che io sappia eh?). è finita perchè non funzionava. è quello che mi ha messo le mani addosso, per capirci.

dopo che mi sono lasciata con lui ho avuto un anno di singletudine, con questa avventura di qualche settimana con il tizio impegnato. niente progetti, niente futuro. poi mi sono sganciata da quella situazione. era inizio gennaio.

da aprile frequento un altro ragazzo che non c'entra niente con questi.

"la vita sentimentale di B. in pillole"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no.. avevo 21 anni. l'ho lasciato.. sono stata 5 anni sola, con qualche storia non andata bene :rotfl: e poi ho incontrato il mio famigerato ex.. quello con cui ho convissuto. niente tradimenti, nè fatti nè subiti (che io sappia eh?). è finita perchè non funzionava. è quello che mi ha messo le mani addosso, per capirci.
> 
> dopo che mi sono lasciata con lui ho avuto un anno di singletudine, con questa avventura di qualche settimana con il tizio impegnato. niente progetti, niente futuro. poi mi sono sganciata da quella situazione. era inizio gennaio.
> 
> ...


Incrociamo le dita. Diciamo che con i pirla hai già dato.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incrociamo le dita. Diciamo che con i pirla hai già dato.


grazie


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,succede spesso ai soliti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:benvenuta nel club dei fraintesi pure se so chiari,Nicka è la presidentessa onoraria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buongiorno!


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,succede spesso ai soliti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:benvenuta nel club dei fraintesi pure se so chiari,Nicka è la presidentessa onoraria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh siamo in tanti in quel club....


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ah*



Eratò ha detto:


> Beh siamo in tanti in quel club....


Che numero di tessera hai?io il 2.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Buongiorno!


Senti ma sto club che offre?solo cazzi al culo?


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che numero di tessera hai?io il 2.


Ancora non lo so.. . Aspetto che i capi m'informino:rotfl:Comunque son nei primi 5 posti presumo...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ancora non lo so.. . Aspetto che i capi m'informino:rotfl:Comunque son nei primi 5 posti presumo...


Senti pare che in questo club solo cazzi al culo...ma ci conviene?


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti pare che in questo club solo cazzi al culo...ma ci conviene?


Ma che vuoi che cambi Oscu'. ... Uno in più, uno in meno:rotfl:Anzi qui son pure cazzi più mosci.... Fuori è peggio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi che cambi Oscu'. ... Uno in più, uno in meno:rotfl:Anzi qui son pure cazzi più mosci.... Fuori è peggio


Vabbè te cedo la mia tessera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè te cedo la mia tessera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non la voglio.. . Voglio essere il numero 1:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

*quindi?*

Chiarito tutto?
Niente rissa?
Peccato.

Avevo giusto qualche minuto...
vabbè, me ne ritorno a lavorare.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Non la voglio.. . Voglio essere il numero 1:rotfl:


Nicka ha la numero 1 e se becca pure i cazzi al culo più grossi...io ti sconsiglio fai tu.Me risulta che arrivano anche di traverso e di taglio....


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiarito tutto?
> Niente rissa?
> Peccato.
> 
> ...


Tranquillla ho sedato tutto io....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillla ho sedato tutto io....


cheppalle.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka ha la numero 1 e se becca pure i cazzi al culo più grossi...io ti sconsiglio fai tu.Me risulta che arrivano anche di traverso e di taglio....


Ho un esperienza in quelli che arrivano di traverso... Mo ne parlo con Nicka


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Aò*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cheppalle.


Questo è un forum serio.Basta risse e cazzi nel culo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Io*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ho un esperienza in quelli che arrivano di traverso... Mo ne parlo con Nicka


Io te cedo la 2....


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiarito tutto?
> Niente rissa?
> Peccato.
> 
> ...


con me niente rissa... io meno solo sul ring  anche perchè se meno faccio male e me ce manca solo una denuncia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cheppalle.


Sei una perditempo :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> con me niente rissa... io meno solo sul ring  anche perchè se meno faccio male e me ce manca solo una denuncia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Continua così....e non te farai manca pure quella....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Continua così....e non te farai manca pure quella....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma no


E dai il fascino della pregiudicata....le adoro.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai il fascino della pregiudicata....le adoro.:rotfl:


ma non scherziamo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io te cedo la 2....


Comunque non lamentatevi dai... Che vi ama tutto il forum su....


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ma non scherziamo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E chi scherza..:rotfl::rotfl:magari uan che ès tata in galera per reati sessuali...me fa impazzi..


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque non lamentatevi dai... Che vi ama tutto il forum su....


a claudio sì....non c'è dubbio  io sono una di quelle..!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> con me niente rissa... io meno solo sul ring  anche perchè se meno faccio male e me ce manca solo una denuncia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A  Sto punto più che come damigella ti scelgo come guardia del corpo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A  Sto punto più che come damigella ti scelgo come guardia del corpo :rotfl:


la veste di damigella è la copertura... sarò in borghese al vostro matrimonio.....:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a claudio sì....non c'è dubbio  io sono una di quelle..!


Ma pure a Nicka dai... Ogni tanto capita di non capirsi...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque non lamentatevi dai... Che vi ama tutto il forum su....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:te faccio avere la 1 dopo sta cazzata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho un polso e il pisello fratturati...se non mi amavano ero morto....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:te faccio avere la 1 dopo sta cazzata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho un polso e il pisello fratturati...se non mi amavano ero morto....:rotfl::rotfl:


Mica cazzata...È verità... e non diamo i numeri:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Mica cazzata...È verità... e non diamo i numeri:rotfl:


Sempre a pippe bella...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma pure a Nicka dai... Ogni tanto capita di non capirsi...


Cara mia, cara mia...


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cara mia, cara mia...


Ok... Mi dileguo in silenzio


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2015)

*Comunque...*

... mi piacerebbe entrare nel cervello di una moglie che non vuole vedere, per capire perché non vuole vedere.
Il mio A una volta mi ha detto "Sai che credo che lei capirebbe?".


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe entrare nel cervello di una moglie che non vuole vedere, per capire perché non vuole vedere.
> Il mio A una volta mi ha detto "Sai che credo che lei capirebbe?".


perché per *alcune *persone è preferibile preservare la situazione esistenziale raggiunta piuttosto che mettere tutto in discussione.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Però...ieri sera è successa una cosa che mi sta facendo riflettere. 

Io sono stata amante, in diverse età. Storie in cui mi sono sempre sentita benissimo. Potrei mettere un pippone sui perchè e i percome io ci stessi così bene...ma non è questo il punto. 

Il punto è che ho sempre ben separato i piani. E i livelli. Non ho mai pensato, non tanto alla lei "avente diritto", quanto al lui che stava con me. 
Non mi sono mai interessata al benessere di questi lui. Fuori che dai momenti che passavamo insieme. 

Non mi sono mai innamorata. E mi sono sempre sentita assolutamente libera con questi uomini. 

Mi sono trovata in una situazione in cui stavolta al lui ci ho pensato. 
E ho messo paletti molto fermi. 

E' che lo stimo molto. 
E mi spiace si confonda. E che sia confuso. 
Che è evidente voglia usare una vicinanza fisica per "curare" suoi bisogni a cui non sta trovando risposta.

E mi sono trovata a passare una serata a fare la confidente. E mi fa strano. 
Non lui. Posso anche capire la sua confusione. 

Mi faccio strana io. 
Non sono mai stata molto interessata agli uomini, al loro benessere, che si mettevano in condizione di tradire. 
Ho sempre dato per scontato che non fossero questioni che riguardavano anche me. 
E mi sono sempre vissuta molto separata dal loro vissuto. 
Apparivano e scomparivano il tempo di vedersi, per bello e intenso potesse essere.  

Per lui mi spiace. Che sia in difficoltà. E che sia così confuso ed in un qualche modo rassegnato, che non è da lui fra l'altro. Che crede ciecamente nel'amore e nella fedeltà. E' uno dei motivi, a sua solidità in questi suoi principi, per cui lo stimo tanto. Ed è evidente quanto il rapporto con la moglie sia importante. 

A dirla tutta, mi spiace anche che lei non si stia rendendo conto che lui è così in difficoltà. Tanto che ad un certo punto l'ho spinto a smettere di parlare con me e parlare con la moglie. Di quello che aveva confidato a me. 

E mi piacerebbe parlare con lei, per dirla tutta tutta, non tanto per dire della cagata dell'attrazione di lui, quanto per ricordarle che ha vicino un uomo che ha bisogno che lei ci sia un po' di più.

Mi spiace molto per entrambi, insomma. Che non stanno riuscendo a parlarsi e a comunicare. E siano così soli. 
Mentre è evidente che si vogliono davvero molto bene. E come coppia potrebbero davvero divertirsi e stare bene. 

Ho deciso di tirarmene fuori. E zittirmi. Con entrambi. 

Ma mi intristisce molto. 

Però mi è nuovo questo mio modo di comportarmi. 
Un uomo del genere l'avrei semplicemente fatto passare da Uomo da stimare a uomo da avere o non avere. 
Fino a non molto tempo fa.


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe entrare nel cervello di una moglie che non vuole vedere, per capire perché non vuole vedere.
> Il mio A una volta mi ha detto "Sai che credo che lei capirebbe?".


io penso che il tuo A ti dica quello che è funzionale alla situazione in quel momento (che poi è quello che fa la stragrande maggioranza di chi tradisce).
te prego fanta, non cominciamo con la cosa che a tavola disse ecc. 
l'amica che aveva una storia con un uomo sposato era convinta pure lei che la moglie sapesse quanto farfallone era il marito, il quale pure scriveva minchiate su FB o dove era.
una volta la incontrai ed era molto diversa da come me l'ero immaginata.
per inciso, mi vergognai anche di me stessa, pur essendo estranea alla vicenda se non per interposta persona.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe entrare nel cervello di una moglie che non vuole vedere, per capire perché non vuole vedere.
> Il mio A una volta mi ha detto "Sai che credo che lei capirebbe?".





banshee ha detto:


> perché per *alcune *persone è preferibile preservare la situazione esistenziale raggiunta piuttosto che mettere tutto in discussione.


Potrebbe essere che non vuole vedere perché accettare è  doloroso e rimuove, oppure perché non saprebbe da dove è come ricominciare da sola oppure perché si è fatta una vita parallela... Mille perché è non possono essere giudicati se nel rapporto non ci si trova.. .


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere che non vuole vedere perché accettare è  doloroso e rimuove, oppure perché non saprebbe da dove è come ricominciare da sola oppure perché si è fatta una vita parallela... Mille perché è non possono essere giudicati se nel rapporto non ci si trova.. .


ma certo, ma infatti io ho sempre scritto "non vuole vedere"  e ho anche portato il MIO esempio, di quando sono stata tradita e non avevo motivi per non voler vedere. avevo 21 anni, niente casa insieme, niente figli, niente mutuo.... perché scegliere di non vedere?

e non mi permetto assolutamente di dire che farei la stessa cosa tra qualche anno, se il mio lui mi tradisse, con figli a carico...anzi...


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma certo, ma infatti io ho sempre scritto "non vuole vedere"  e ho anche portato il MIO esempio, di quando sono stata tradita e non avevo motivi per non voler vedere. avevo 21 anni, niente casa insieme, niente figli, niente mutuo.... perché scegliere di non vedere?
> 
> e non mi permetto assolutamente di dire che farei la stessa cosa tra qualche anno, se il mio lui mi tradisse, con figli a carico...anzi...


io capisco il tuo discorso, che poi ha sollevato anche fantastica in altri thread, se posso permettermi a me questa storia del non voler vedere sembra vagamente mitologica.
oddio, c'è di tutto sotto il cielo e ci sarà pure chi non vuole vedere, ma allora non capisco perché non andare a dirglielo se è tutto così tranquillo.
capirebbe, sì, allora basta dirglielo e niente sotterfugi.
no?


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io capisco il tuo discorso, che poi ha sollevato anche fantastica in altri thread, se posso permettermi a me questa storia del non voler vedere sembra vagamente mitologica.
> oddio, c'è di tutto sotto il cielo e ci sarà pure chi non vuole vedere, ma allora non capisco *perché non andare a dirglielo se è tutto così tranquillo.
> capirebbe, sì, allora basta dirglielo e niente sotterfugi.*
> no?


ah non so che risponderti, io non ho mai tradito... ho le corna e sono stata con uno impegnato, ma tradire mai, quindi...boh


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah non so che risponderti, io non ho mai tradito... ho le corna e sono stata con uno impegnato, ma tradire mai, quindi...boh


non parlavo di te, ma del discorso.
poi, esempio, quando ho tradito il mio ex passai la notte fuori casa e a quello dissi di non essere impegnata.
lui avrà pensato che passando la notte fuori evidentemente problemi non vi erano.
in realtà il mio ex sapeva tutt'altro, per quanto ormai non stessimo bene, in crisi, praticamente separati 
e dissi ste palle per la storia di una notte.
vabbé, io sono un'ansiosa. :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...ieri sera è successa una cosa che mi sta facendo riflettere.
> 
> Io sono stata amante, in diverse età. Storie in cui mi sono sempre sentita benissimo. Potrei mettere un pippone sui perchè e i percome io ci stessi così bene...ma non è questo il punto.
> 
> ...


stai trovando te stessa ed hai tempo pure di vedere gli altri. Secondo me.
Quando non ci si trova, tutto il tempo si dedica a quello.
Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...ieri sera è successa una cosa che mi sta facendo riflettere.
> 
> Io sono stata amante, in diverse età. Storie in cui mi sono sempre sentita benissimo. Potrei mettere un pippone sui perchè e i percome io ci stessi così bene...ma non è questo il punto.
> 
> ...


A me sembra un bel modo di essere


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai trovando te stessa ed hai tempo pure di vedere gli altri. Secondo me.
> Quando non ci si trova, tutto il tempo si dedica a quello.
> Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza.


....non l'avevo vista sotto questo punto di vista. Grazie! 

Mi aveva lasciato addosso una sensazione di tristezza e confusione, la serata. 
Ero tutta presa ad ascoltare quella.


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me sembra un bel modo di essere


Boh...mi ha scombussolata trovarmi in quella situazione. E il fatto che non sia da me scombussolarmi per così poco, che l'avrei liquidata in tutt'altro modo in altri momenti, mi ha disorientata. Rispetto a me e alla mia pseudo stabilità. 

Però non sento stridere. Quindi è in accordo con la mia pancia.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io penso che il tuo A ti dica quello che è funzionale alla situazione in quel momento (che poi è quello che fa la stragrande maggioranza di chi tradisce).
> te prego fanta, non cominciamo con la cosa che a tavola disse ecc.
> l'amica che aveva una storia con un uomo sposato era convinta pure lei che la moglie sapesse quanto farfallone era il marito, il quale pure scriveva minchiate su FB o dove era.
> una volta la incontrai ed era molto diversa da come me l'ero immaginata.
> per inciso, mi vergognai anche di me stessa, pur essendo estranea alla vicenda se non per interposta persona.


Il fatto è che lui non è per niente un farfallone. Anzi! Probabilmente appunto, io credo che sostanzialmente se ne freghi dal punto di vista sentimentale, da un lato; dall'altro, non ha voglia di casini inenarrabili, come del resto lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...mi ha scombussolata trovarmi in quella situazione. E il fatto che non sia da me scombussolarmi per così poco, che l'avrei liquidata in tutt'altro modo in altri momenti, mi ha disorientata. Rispetto a me e alla mia pseudo stabilità.
> 
> Però non sento stridere. Quindi è in accordo con la mia pancia.


Ipazia, si cambia, siamo sempre in evoluzione e per fortuna. E come dici tu se la pancia non duole vuol dire che anche questo nuovo sentire ti rappresenta. sarà che io ritrovo così accogliente come persona.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...mi ha scombussolata trovarmi in quella situazione. E il fatto che non sia da me scombussolarmi per così poco, che l'avrei liquidata in tutt'altro modo in altri momenti, mi ha disorientata. Rispetto a me e alla mia pseudo stabilità.
> 
> *Però non sento stridere. Quindi è in accordo con la mia pancia*.


questa è una cosa molto bella...


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ipazia, si cambia, siamo sempre in evoluzione e per fortuna. E come dici tu se la pancia non duole vuol dire che anche questo nuovo sentire ti rappresenta. sarà che io ritrovo così accogliente come persona.


Sì, è vero

Probabilmente è proprio la rappresentazione di me a me che mi scombussola. E' nuova ed in fieri. E a volte mi basta che si sposti una formica per farmi traballare. 

(..spero di non perdere però la parte "sfrontata" e anche stronza però...quella sa combattere. E questa a volte mi sembra troppo fragile...ma sono paranoie mi sa. E' trasformazione in fondo)


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questa è una cosa molto bella...


sì, lo è...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, è vero
> 
> Probabilmente è proprio la rappresentazione di me a me che mi scombussola. E' nuova ed in fieri. E a volte mi basta che si sposti una formica per farmi traballare.
> 
> (..spero di non perdere però la parte "sfrontata" e anche stronza però...quella sa combattere. E questa a volte mi sembra troppo fragile...ma sono paranoie mi sa. E' trasformazione in fondo)


la parte sfrontata e stronza ( quando c'è ) viene fuori nei momenti più opportuni


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, lo è...


quanto mi piace quando va d'accordo con la pancia e non sento stridere...

una scena che mi vede poche volte protagonista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la parte sfrontata e stronza ( quando c'è ) viene fuori nei momenti più opportuni


mi sa che hai ragione...
è questa che non conosco bene.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> mi sa che hai ragione...
> è questa che non conosco bene.


Te serve aiuto?


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto mi piace quando va d'accordo con la pancia e non sento stridere...
> 
> una scena che mi vede poche volte protagonista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anche a me piace un sacco!! 

...la sto usando come bussola questa sensazione...che non so bene dove caspita sono!!


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te serve aiuto?


:rotfl::rotfl:

...è questa che si commuove anche per le lucertole, Oscuro!!:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2015)

*Io*



ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...è questa che si commuove anche per le lucertole, Oscuro!!:scared::scared::scared:


Io non piango mai...tranquilla...:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non piango mai...tranquilla...:rotfl:


...io piango e sorrido ultimamente...mollato gli ormeggi mi sa...:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono cose che si programmano, nessuno inizia una relazione pensando "questo/a è uno/a che tradirò"


Beh, era una battuta un pò paradossale...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, c'è una bella differenza però..... tra chi è troppo buono o ingenuo e chi fa finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo...
> 
> la suddetta signorina, a mio avviso, ha chiuso volutamente gli occhi (perchè non se ne può non esse accorta, essù, veramente sarebbe un'imbecille di proporzioni bibliche) perchè non le conveniva.. cìè pure sta gente eh?
> 
> Matty non è tra questi...


La 'casistica' è sterminata :
- l'ingenuo/a che non se ne accorge neanche se gliela fai sotto il naso ;
- quello che conosce il mondo ma di natura è un tipo che si fida ;
- quello che conosce il mondo, di natura non si fida, ma se si vuole (e con molta cautela) gliela si fa lo stesso ;
- quello che pensa di essere un gran furbacchione, si sopravvaluta, e porta una corona di corna ;
- quello che, per motivi di lavoro, è spesso assente, o che ha orari inflessibili ;
- quello che è di carattere distaccato, parla poco e osserva e ascolta  molto, e che è a suo agio con la tecnologìa. Questo non lo freghi MAI.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, era una battuta un pò paradossale...


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche a me piace un sacco!!
> 
> ...la sto usando come bussola questa sensazione...che non so bene dove caspita sono!!


a senso,minimo stai andando contromano.   una birra?


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Continuo a non capire il ruolo di amante. Ancor meno quello di amante benefattrice. 
Meglio che me ne stia zitta.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire il ruolo di amante. Ancor meno quello di amante benefattrice.
> Meglio che me ne stia zitta.


Il ruolo del amante benefattrice rientra nella teoria del "le corna fanno bene al matrimonio..una botta di vita"?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma il tuo ragionamento è estremo. O melgio, paranoico. Non è che tutti quelli che si mettono con l'amante sono coglioni che s'ingannano o che. La gente ci crede, eh. L'amore così funziona. Oh, è un sentimento che conosciamo bene immagino. Che A TE può non capitarti d'innamorarti di una traditrice che ti scopi ci sta, che non succeda ad altri è una cazzata. E non è che è gente che s'inganna o che. E' gente che s'innamora, e peraltro manco è detto che gli dirà male, in assoluto.


Perfetto.
Io e la mia attuale compagna eravamo amanti prima.
Abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi coniugi e ci siamo messi insieme.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi passa da una relazione clandestina a relazione ufficiale dovrebbe maggiormente mettere in conto il pericolo di corna dietro l'angolo.
> La gente non si redime, non ci sono cazzi.


Io ci sono passato (così come la mia compagna) e siamo la dimostrazione vivente che, seppur con modalità diverse, conferma quello che hai scritto.
Ma non è una 'regola', secondo me.
Assolutamente no.


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il ruolo del amante benefattrice rientra nella teoria del "le corna fanno bene al matrimonio..una botta di vita"?


Fanno da stampella a un matrimonio che non funziona. 
Ma sono sempre stampelle. Da sole e senza quel matrimonio non starebbero in piedi.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fanno da stampella a un matrimonio che non funziona.
> Ma sono sempre stampelle. Da sole e senza quel matrimonio non starebbero in piedi.


Vabbè che la colpa è sempre del marito/compagno.. . Ma darsi del eroina da romanzo ottocentesco lo trovo 
un po' eccessivo.. .


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io ci sono passato (così come la mia compagna) e siamo la dimostrazione vivente che, seppur con modalità diverse, conferma quello che hai scritto.
> Ma non è una 'regola', secondo me.
> Assolutamente no.


Magari non è una regola, ma il discorso è che sinceramente io non mi stupirei nel momento dovesse accadere...


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire il ruolo di amante. Ancor meno quello di amante benefattrice.
> Meglio che me ne stia zitta.


E' perchè si pensa sempre ai ruoli, il problema è che si è semplicemente persone, con sogni, debolezze, vizi e virtù, sentimenti, istinti. E le persone si rapportano...non è questione di ruoli.


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' perchè si pensa sempre ai ruoli, il problema è che si è semplicemente persone, con sogni, debolezze, vizi e virtù, sentimenti, istinti. E le persone si rapportano...non è questione di ruoli.


Invece hanno un ruolo. Quello di prolungare l'agonia di quel matrimonio o di tenerlo in piedi. 
E sanno benissimo che proprio quel matrimonio e' il motivo per cui la loro relazione esiste, e che si dissolverebbero nel momento in cui quel matrimonio finisse. E per questo limitano i loro veri bisogni, soffocano ogni richiesta di esclusivita', naturale e legittima, quando si ama. Per me.


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Invece hanno un ruolo. Quello di prolungare l'agonia di quel matrimonio o di tenerlo in piedi.
> E sanno benissimo che proprio quel matrimonio e' il motivo per cui la loro relazione esiste, e che si dissolverebbero nel momento in cui quel matrimonio finisse. E per questo limitano i loro veri bisogni, soffocano ogni richiesta di esclusivita', naturale e legittima, quando si ama. Per me.


Mi sembra un'assurdità. Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'assurdità. Per me.


Idem


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'assurdità. Per me.


Non sono rari i casi in cui dopo un periodo di amantato si decide si sceglie. O di qua o di la'. 
Io conosco poco la tua storia e non so cosa ti ha spinta cosi giovane ad infilarti in quella storia che difendi strenuamente.  
Il mio non e' un giudizio morale. Ma un consiglio a volersi piu' bene.


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


Tu avevi una tua vita, che tenevi a preservare. Eravate paritetici.


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non sono rari i casi in cui dopo un periodo di amantato si decide si sceglie. O di qua o di la'.
> Io conosco poco la tua storia e non so cosa ti ha spinta cosi giovane ad infilarti in quella storia che difendi strenuamente.
> Il mio non e' un giudizio morale. Ma un consiglio a volersi piu' bene.


La difendo strenuamente perchè è mia, perchè non mi sono pentita mai nemmeno un attimo e perchè quella storia ha contribuito a farmi diventare quella che sono. Insieme a tante altre cose ovviamente, ma quella è una grossa fetta del mio vissuto. E, pur amandolo, non ho mai preteso esclusività nè ho pensato di essere una stampella per il suo rapporto.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' perchè si pensa sempre ai ruoli, il problema è che si è semplicemente persone, con sogni, debolezze, vizi e virtù, sentimenti, istinti. E le persone si rapportano...non è questione di ruoli.


Quoto.
Io sono stata tradita, ho preso gli schiaffi e ho avuto alcuni rapporti sessuali con uno che ha la ragazza mentre ero single.
Quindi che sono? Tradita, vittima o amante zoccola?


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Io sono stata tradita, ho preso gli schiaffi e ho avuto alcuni rapporti sessuali con uno che ha la ragazza mentre ero single.
> Quindi che sono? Tradita, vittima o amante zoccola?


'Alcuni rapporti sessuali' non fanno una storia. 
Sei una che ha legittimamente fatto quello che si sentiva dopo aver vissuto un grande dolore. 
Tradita si. Ne' amante ne' zoccola.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Io sono stata tradita, ho preso gli schiaffi e ho avuto alcuni rapporti sessuali con uno che ha la ragazza mentre ero single.
> Quindi che sono? Tradita, vittima o amante zoccola?


Madonna... ma Tessa non ha scritto da nessuna parte "amante zoccola"... Non esageriamo...


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 'Alcuni rapporti sessuali' non fanno una storia.
> Sei una che ha legittimamente fatto quello che si sentiva dopo aver vissuto un grande dolore.
> Tradita si. Ne' amante ne' zoccola.


Pero' vedi, ognuno di noi puó avere delle fasi diverse. Io sono stata tradita, quindi per un periodo sono stata "vittima"..poi ho avuto un'altra relazione senza tradimenti ma con schiaffi, quindi vittima, poi ho avuto una "tresca", ecco piu' giusto cosi, con una persona impegnata quindi non una cosa bella....io credo che siano fasi piu' che ruoli.
E che nessuna donna sia tagliata per fare l'amante e rinunci per sempre all'esclusività...


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Madonna... ma Tessa non ha scritto da nessuna parte "amante zoccola"... Non esageriamo...


Ma no, lo so. L ho detto IO per dare un'etichetta dispregiativa. Era volutamente un sarcasmo visto che io non giudico nessuno, ne' tantomeno me la sono presa con la ragazza che andó a letto con il mio ex. Era lui quello impegnato, era lui ad avere il legame.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma no, lo so. L ho detto IO per dare un'etichetta dispregiativa.


Io penso che di amanti che fanno coscientemente la scelta di stare con un uomo impegnato
con un obiettivo preciso ce ne siano pochissime... Una storia tra amanti nasce esattamente come una storia tra fidanzati
e si viene travolti da istinto, piacere e attrazione... Una volta entrati nel "circuito" difficilmente se ne esce e perciò certi tradimenti arrivano a durare anni...


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io penso che di amanti che fanno coscientemente la scelta di stare con un uomo impegnato
> con un obiettivo preciso ce ne siano pochissime... Una storia tra amanti nasce esattamente come una storia tra fidanzati
> e si viene travolti da istinto, piacere e attrazione... Una volta entrati nel "circuito" difficilmente se ne esce e perciò certi tradimenti arrivano a durare anni...


La penso come te. Ho modificato il mio messaggio di prima, ho aggiunto che era sarcasmo perche' non giudico nessuno, nemmeno quando sono stata colpita in prima persona.
Le uniche persone che giudico, e non bene, sono quelle che si inventano nmila pretesti per giustificare il proprio tradimento...ne parlavamo giorni fa,..i famosi/e circuiti, manipolati e bla bla. Li' mi parte l'embolo


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Pero' vedi, ognuno di noi puó avere delle fasi diverse. Io sono stata tradita, quindi per un periodo sono stata "vittima"..poi ho avuto un'altra relazione senza tradimenti ma con schiaffi, quindi vittima, poi ho avuto una "tresca", ecco piu' giusto cosi, con una persona impegnata quindi non una cosa bella....io credo che siano fasi piu' che ruoli.
> E che nessuna donna sia tagliata per fare l'amante e rinunci per sempre all'esclusività...


Molte donne invece, se pur libere fanno le amanti per anni. Accantonano nel tempo ogni bisogno, ogni pretesa pur di non perdere chi amano. Quasi tutte le mie amiche single. Mi dispiace per loro, perche' le vedo soffrire. 
Non conosco uomini liberi nella stessa situazione....


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Io sono stata tradita, ho preso gli schiaffi e ho avuto alcuni rapporti sessuali con uno che ha la ragazza mentre ero single.
> Quindi che sono? Tradita, vittima o amante zoccola?


sei una persona 

le etichette dovrebbero abolirle
creano solo confusione e malintesi


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il fatto è che lui non è per niente un farfallone. Anzi! Probabilmente appunto, io credo che sostanzialmente se ne freghi dal punto di vista sentimentale, da un lato; *dall'altro, non ha voglia di casini inenarrabili, come del resto lui.*


se è tutto così easy e lei capirebbe pure allora perché casini inenarrabili?
la mia domanda è capziosa, lo ammetto, è che mi pare un po' troppo facile dire che questa donna (come altre) non vuole consapevolmente vedere, però che nessuno glielo vada a dire! :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sei una persona
> 
> le etichette dovrebbero abolirle
> creano solo confusione e malintesi


Già, sono proprio d'accordo con te  
:*


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Molte donne invece, se pur libere fanno le amanti per anni. Accantonano nel tempo ogni bisogno, ogni pretesa pur di non perdere chi amano. Quasi tutte le mie amiche single. Mi dispiace per loro, perche' le vedo soffrire.
> Non conosco uomini liberi nella stessa situazione....


Sarà per il discorso che esistono 7 donne per ogni uomo...


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se è tutto così easy e lei capirebbe pure allora perché casini inenarrabili?
> la mia domanda è capziosa, lo ammetto, è che mi pare un po' troppo facile dire che questa donna (come altre) non vuole consapevolmente vedere, però che nessuno glielo vada a dire! :singleeye:


Se qualcuno le aprisse gli occhi. Ciao ciao Fantastica.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> La penso come te. Ho modificato il mio messaggio di prima, ho aggiunto che era sarcasmo perche' non giudico nessuno, nemmeno quando sono stata colpita in prima persona.
> Le uniche persone che giudico, e non bene, sono quelle che si inventano nmila pretesti per giustificare il proprio tradimento...ne parlavamo giorni fa,..i famosi/e circuiti, manipolati e bla bla. Li' mi parte l'embolo


I "manipolati"? Hahaha...


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà per il discorso che esistono 7 donne per ogni uomo...


La legge della domanda e dell'offerta


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Molte donne invece, se pur libere fanno le amanti per anni. Accantonano nel tempo ogni bisogno, ogni pretesa pur di non perdere chi amano. Quasi tutte le mie amiche single. Mi dispiace per loro, perche' le vedo soffrire.
> Non conosco uomini liberi nella stessa situazione....


Amore... Amano.


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I "manipolati"? Hahaha...


Essi' i poveri/e sedotti , circuiti e manipolati.... :rotfl: pori noi


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Scusate l OT...sono molto turbata per ció che è accaduto a Roma, nella metro. Oggi ci sono passata era tutto chiuso. Un pensiero ai genitori e un bacio al piccolo lassù.


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Amore... Amano.


Una non si e' mai ripresa. 
Cinque anni amante del suo mito ai tempi del liceo. Pazientemente in attesa. Nell'ombra. 
Poi si e' ammalata. 
Lui e' scappato. 
Dopo poco si e' separato e si e' messo ufficialmente con un'altra....


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Una non si e' mai ripresa.
> Cinque anni amante del suo mito ai tempi del liceo. Pazientemente in attesa. Nell'ombra.
> Poi si e' ammalata.
> Lui e' scappato.
> Dopo poco si e' separato e si e' messo ufficialmente con un'altra....


beh, lui è un vero stronzo e lei evidentemente lo amava davvero.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Una non si e' mai ripresa.
> Cinque anni amante del suo mito ai tempi del liceo. Pazientemente in attesa. Nell'ombra.
> Poi si e' ammalata.
> Lui e' scappato.
> Dopo poco si e' separato e si e' messo ufficialmente con un'altra....


bel pezzo di merda...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Scusate l OT...sono molto turbata per ció che è accaduto a Roma, nella metro. Oggi ci sono passata era tutto chiuso. Un pensiero ai genitori e un bacio al piccolo lassù.



rip


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Invece hanno un ruolo. Quello di prolungare l'agonia di quel matrimonio o di tenerlo in piedi.
> E sanno benissimo che proprio quel matrimonio e' il motivo per cui la loro relazione esiste, e che si dissolverebbero nel momento in cui quel matrimonio finisse. E per questo limitano i loro veri bisogni, soffocano ogni richiesta di esclusivita', naturale e legittima, quando si ama. Per me.


C'è di tutto. C'è anche questo. Una relazione non da amante deve prevedere una evoluzione che non si vuole avere per tante ragioni. Può essere un periodo o tutta la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se è tutto così easy e lei capirebbe pure allora perché casini inenarrabili?
> la mia domanda è capziosa, lo ammetto, è che mi pare un po' troppo facile dire che questa donna (come altre) non vuole consapevolmente vedere, però che nessuno glielo vada a dire! :singleeye:


Ma certo!
A me sembra risibile che si sia credito alla versione del traditore sulla sua situazione matrimoniale.
Ve l'ho scritto ho conosciuto tre separati in casa, da anni eh, che però non sono mai disponibili nel weekend. Per dirne una.


----------



## Dalida (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> *A me sembra risibile che si sia credito alla versione del traditore sulla sua situazione matrimoniale.*
> Ve l'ho scritto ho conosciuto tre separati in casa, da anni eh, che però non sono mai disponibili nel weekend. Per dirne una.


saggezza napoletana.

- acquaiò, l'acqua è fresca?
- gelata.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> saggezza napoletana.
> 
> - acquaiò, l'acqua è fresca?
> - gelata.


Ce n'è una simile milanese sul verduraio al quale si chiede se la frutta è buona.


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> perché i rapporti non sono tutti uguali. non ci si comporta sempre nello stesso modo con tutti.


Si, i rapporti non sono tutti uguali è vero,ma le persone sono sempre le stesse,le persone non cambiano in base ai rapporti e se cambiano non è proprio una bella cosa.....pensaci.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Invece hanno un ruolo. Quello di prolungare l'agonia di quel matrimonio o di tenerlo in piedi.
> E sanno benissimo che proprio quel matrimonio e' il motivo per cui la loro relazione esiste, e che si dissolverebbero nel momento in cui quel matrimonio finisse. E per questo limitano i loro veri bisogni, soffocano ogni richiesta di esclusivita', naturale e legittima, quando si ama. Per me.


Potrebbe essere una lettura, perchè no. 

Fra mille altre però. Le sfaccettature io penso tendano all'infinito. E ogni esperienza è a sè.

Se penso a me, mi succedeva esattamente il contrario a dirtela tutta!

Il fatto che loro fossero impegnati, segnava bene il confine. E mi lasciava libera di vivermi ed esprimere i miei bisogni con maggiore libertà. Specialmente quelli affettivi. 

Del loro legame, del loro ruolo, nella parte di vita in cui io non c'ero, non mi sfiorava il pensiero. Ho sempre pensato, e sentito, che fosse una parte che non mi riguardava. E di cui non avevo la minima responsabilità. E per cui non avevo il minimo interesse. Se non fosse stato così, non mi sarei neanche concessa il tempo insieme. Che era una specie di "vacanza", e in quanto tale ben definita in termini di spazi e tempi. 

Probabilmente era una forma di tutela, in un qualche modo. E sentirmi al sicuro, stare in una relazione che non avrebbe potuto comprendere, per definizione, il "fieri" era molto rassicurante. 
Mi permetteva di giocare solo alcune parti di me. E forse in un qualche modo era vincere facile. 

Tanto che quando percepivo un attaccamento, da parte loro, che si spostava un po' più verso la richiesta di maggior presenza, io troncavo, alla velocità della luce. Che mi sembrava volessero incastrarmi. 

Mai percepito bisogno di esclusività. Per quanto sentissi molto esclusiva quella forma di relazione.

Ecco...non mi sono mai sentita nell'ombra, in paziente attesa o chissà che altro. 
Erano loro la mia vacanza. E ogni riferimento ad una quotidianità, come in ogni vacanza che si rispetti era negato. 

E a dirti il vero, faccio molta fatica a pensare un altro modo di vivere una relazione da amante. (ma questo riguarda la difficoltà ad uscire dalla propria prospettiva)

E per dirla tutta, non mi fiderei di un uomo che lascia per me, o che lascia per una altra. 
Se lo facesse per me, per quanto mi riguarda, non sarebbe un uomo affidabile. E non lo sarebbe stato neanche allora. 

Mi sarei sentita un grimaldello, una scusa, una spinta a far qualcosa che da solo non avrebbe avuto la forza di fare.
Mi sarei sentita usata. E non mi potrei fidare di qualcuno che mi usa per prendere posizioni che riguardano se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una lettura, perchè no.
> 
> Fra mille altre però. Le sfaccettature io penso tendano all'infinito. E ogni esperienza è a sè.
> 
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Le uniche persone che giudico, e non bene, sono quelle che si inventano nmila pretesti per giustificare il proprio tradimento...ne parlavamo giorni fa,..i famosi/e circuiti, manipolati e bla bla. Li' mi parte l'embolo


Anche perchè sono quelle che, in mancanza di un'autentica assunzione di responsabilità, sono le più inclini a farlo nuovamente (tanto una scusa si trova sempre).


----------

